# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Maria Connor Sutherland (Samia Smith)

## tammyy2j

I've heard rumours of Maria cheating on Tyrone i think with that Nathan bloke but i also heard that Kelly sleeps with him.

Anyone hear anything about this?

----------


## Trinity

Is there anyone she wouldn't cheat with?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Maria's such a s**g!

----------


## Johnny Allen

You can't really blame her Tyronne is a doughnut

----------


## CrazyLea

nathans a bit of a man s**g aint he. and i like tyrone he's funny

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yeah but Nathan is fit

----------


## Charmed

I think Tyrone's really funny.But I really don't like Maria,she's so anoying

----------


## Luna

oh i hope she doesn't cheat poor tyrone

----------


## chance

dont know if she actualy goes through with it but her and nathan are in the garage flirting and he goes to kiss her,think shes just about to respond when tyrone walks in

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope she dont tyrone really loves her

----------


## littlemo

I think Maria is attracted to Nathan. But her flirting with him, was really to do with Tyrone flirting with Fiz, or so she made it out to be. I'm not sure that she is completely happy with Tyrone, and I don't think it's fair for her to string him along if she isn't. I think Tyrone is great, but I think Maria feels that she is settling for second best. 

I don't think it's fair to call Maria a slag, she's young and confused. It can be difficult to chose from a world that's safe, and one which is full of adventure. Both Tyrone and Nathan have different qualities, it's up to her what kind of life she choses.

----------


## kirsty_g

> I think Tyrone's really funny.But I really don't like Maria,she's so anoying


i agree

----------


## luna_lovegood

I don't reckon they will make her cheat on him again, I always thought they were one of those couples that the audience really want to stay together.

----------


## emma_strange

> You can't really blame her Tyronne is a doughnut


aww but hes sweet

----------


## luna_lovegood

Tyrone is a sweety! If they make Maria cheat on him again I think she will end up being really hated by the public.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she will defineley and people in corrie

----------


## Georgie

yeah she does cheat i read it some where might of been the news of the world though

----------


## luna_lovegood

no! I don't want them to repeat the cheating storyline again! She already did the dirty on him a few years ago.

----------


## alan45

Once a tart always a tart

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah poor toyrone (cant spell it lol) he as been through enough with maria

----------


## kirsty_g

he as lol i feel sorry for him aswell

----------


## RealityGap

I never know why Maria stays with Tyrone - if she aint happy move on girl!!

----------


## kayla05

Maria has changed so much since she first started in corrie, her and tyrone were the perfect couple but i dont know about now, i dont trust her!

----------


## gbnut

she is such a trollope and tyrone is such a genuiene guy.  although at times he can be a bit of a door mat.  He needs to be more asssertive.

----------


## alan45

Tyrone should be with Fizz

----------


## CrazyLea

nah cause fizz and kirk are like the best couple ever  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

so is this the 86th or 87th time maria had cheated?

----------


## dddMac1

i thought Maria and Tyrone made a good couple but now i'm not so sure

----------


## Trinity

they DID, but they have grown apart and they are not suited now.

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

Who's Kelly...I forget...hmm...does she work at the factory? Maria will always cheat. It's in her genes.

----------


## Debs

_Coronation Street_'s Samia Ghadie and new husband Matthew Smith have been enjoying a romantic honeymoon in Mauritius.

The pair, who tied the knot last weekend, have been staying at the One & Only resort on the east coast of the island. They are staying in a Â£800-per-night suite which offers a 24-hour butler service.

"Matt and Samia were giggling as they signed in as Mr and Mrs Smith," one guest told the _Sunday Mirror_.

"They have only left their room a handful of times. It's not surprising though. It's a perfect place for romance and staying behind closed doors is to be expected from a honeymoon couple."

Samia, better known as Maria Sutherland on the ITV1 soap, and Matthew first met at a charity ball three years ago.

----------


## Luna

aaawww thats sweet

----------


## Jade

lucky them!

----------


## Debs

oh i wish i was her!!!

----------


## gbnut

> they DID, but they have grown apart and they are not suited now.


i agree they are not suited now as maria is a slut and out for what she can get.

----------


## feelingyellow

> i agree they are not suited now as maria is a slut and out for what she can get.


well said

----------


## Debs

> i agree they are not suited now as maria is a slut and out for what she can get.


 :Cartman:   you dont mince your words do you!!!!

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

> Is there anyone she wouldn't cheat with?


Unfortunately me.  :Wub:

----------


## Debs

Actress Samia Smith is set to quit 'Coronation Street' to start a family.

The stunning brunette - who plays sexy hairdresser Maria in the hit soap - has reportedly decided she wants to focus on having a baby with husband, property developer Matt Smith, and is ready to turn her back on the show after five years.

Samia, who tied the knot with Smith in September last year, is said to have told programme bosses she won't be signing another contract when her current deal runs out in November.

A 'Street' insider revealed: "This is devastating news for ITV, but many of the cast will have seen this coming. 

"Samia has settled into family life and her priorities have changed."

A friend of the 23-year-old beauty has further fuelled the rumours, telling Britain's Daily Star newspaper: "She has never attempted to hide the fact she wants children - lots of them."

'Coronation Street' bosses are believed to have been left reeling by Samia's decision - which comes just months after soap beauty Nikki Sanderson quit the show.

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Cheer:  Bye Bye Miss Slapper!   :Cheer:

----------


## lollymay

> Bye Bye Miss Slapper!


lol   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

good riddance to bad rubbish!

----------


## CrazyLea

aw well shes boring i wont miss her

----------


## lollymay

i cant remember her having any good storylines

----------


## alan45

Tyrone will be better off without the Hairdressing Hooker

----------


## Bryan

> Tyrone will be better off without the Hairdressing Hooker


i was hoping tyrone would bugger off with her!

----------


## samantha nixon

> i was hoping tyrone would bugger off with her!


so was i but i liked maria but not tyrone

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

thanks god for that!  her voice does my head in and shes always whinging at tyrone and shes so ungreatful!!!! lol

----------


## alan45

> i was hoping tyrone would bugger off with her!


Awww dont be so harsh. Tyrones a likeable character  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Maria is not going  SEE HERE

----------


## Debs

oh well there was hope!!!

----------


## feelingyellow

GRRRR! i saw this thread and thought happiness had come at last! and the that comes GRRRRRR! I WANT HER TO GO - tyrone's ok though - she's just the most horrible selfish little cow i've ever not met, lol

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street star Samia Smith says she is in no rush to join the baby boom on the soap. 

So far Alison King (Carla Conner), Jane Danson (Leanne Battersby), and Wanda Opalinska (Vicki) are pregnant. 

Jack P Shepherd (David Platt), Ryan Thomas (Jason Grimshaw) and Andy Whyment (Kirk Sutherland) are all fathers-to-be. 

But 26-year-old Samia — who plays Maria Sutherland on the ITV1 soap — has insisted she is just enjoying being happily married and has no plans to follow in her colleagues’ footsteps for the time being. 

Samia said: “I think I’m going to be babysitting for all of those new arrivals before too long. 

“Everyone on the show seems to be pregnant at the moment. 

“I think the bosses are dreading the phone ringing these days in case it’s another one of us cast members saying we are pregnant. 

“I do love babies — but I am in no rush to have them for the time being.” 

*Lots of babies for Corrie actors at the moment. *

----------


## Abbie

How are they gonna manage, are some gonna leave?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Must be something in the water at Corrie  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

MARIA Connor looks set to be evil Tonyâs next victim â after she susses he murdered her husband.
The downtrodden Corrie crimper realises the terrible truth when she finds out Tonyâs new bride Carla had a fling with her hubby Liam.

Suddenly she sees that jealous Tony (Gray OâBrien) had a motive for wanting Liam dead.


And she eventually accuses the factory boss of being behind Liamâs hit-and-run â putting her own life in danger.

The penny finally drops at Tony and Carlaâs wedding.

Amid the celebrations, pregnant Maria cannot hold back her grief at the loss of her own husband.

She is found crying by Sally Webster (Sally Whittaker). Sozzled Sally has just been snapped at by Carla (Alison King) for being drunk â and when she spies Maria, realises how she can get revenge on Carla.

So she tells the weeping widow Liam had been having an affair with the bride.

She even shows Maria the mobile phone footage of the cheating pair that daughter Rosie (Helen Flanagan) took â and which Tony believed had been safely destroyed.

Sallyâs drunken plan works â and Maria, played by Samia Smith, 26, screams at Carla, ruining her big day.

But later when the chaos dies down, Maria realises Tony knew of the affair â and had a motive for wanting Carlaâs secret love dead.



She also realises that as the death took place at Tonyâs own stag do, he had every opportunity to plan a hit and run. She ransacks his office looking for clues and tells everyone her fears.

An insider at the ITV1 soap said: âSadly her friends think grief-stricken Maria is losing the plot.


âThey even arrange for a psychiatric doctor to visit her. Maria then puts her own life in mortal danger when she phones Tony and tells him, âYou killed Liam and Iâll prove it. And donât think Iâm going to go away â because Iâll never stop till I see you rotting in prisonâ.

âViewers will be on the edge of their seats willing her to succeed but scared Tony will silence her first.â

----------

alvinsduckie (25-10-2008), Chris_2k11 (23-10-2008), lizann (23-10-2008), parkerman (23-10-2008), pinkles14 (24-10-2008), sam23 (29-10-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Corrie is back on form!!  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## lizann

So they get married  :Thumbsdown:  

I hoped Tony would have killed Carla or dumped her 

So hows Maria find out about the affair??????

----------


## Bryan

let's hope he does kill her off, can't stand her character tbh!

i didn't think him and Carla were going to get married! How can so go along and marry a man who she doesn't love?

----------


## alan45

> let's hope he does kill her off, can't stand her character tbh!
> 
> i didn't think him and Carla were going to get married! How can so go along and marry a man who she doesn't love?


You must have led a sheltered life Bry. People dont always marry for love. Ask the former Mrs McCartney. She did alright out of it.

----------


## parkerman

> So hows Maria find out about the affair??????


Try reading alan's post again.

----------

alan45 (23-10-2008)

----------


## Abbie

Nooo! they cant kill Maria

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Nooo! they cant kill Maria


Oh they can  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

No they cant!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## samantha nixon

Id love for him to kill maria of, but I dont think it will happen  :Sad: 
I cant wait for these eps to be shown, as there wedding looks like its gonna be really good

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i cant wait, so will this be the xmas story - is this coming soon

----------


## samantha nixon

well the wedding is the 3rd november (im sure thats what is said in the paper) so its gonna all start next week

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tony Gordon finally gets his woman when he marries Carla Connor.
> 
> But the big day explodes when Maria Connor screams at the bride: âYouâve been screwing my husband.â 
> 
> The scenes were filmed last week at a hotel near Manchester and will be screened on December 3.
> 
> Oblivious to Tony being behind the killing of her lover Liam, Carla will swear her wedding day vows to Tony.
> 
> But the big day is also the occasion that Liamâs widow Maria finds out about her husbandâs affair with Carla, courtesy of a drunk Sally Webster. 
> ...


Source Daily Star

i cant wait  :Thumbsup:

----------


## lizann

Widow Maria Connor could be spending Christmas in jail after police nick her for attacking Tony Gordon.

The devastated brunette lashes out at her husbandâs killer after visiting his grave and finding flowers from Tony. 

Maria (Samia Smith, 25) is sure the Underworld boss was responsible for Liamâs death.

So she storms round to his house for a fiery confrontation and ends up battering the shocked businessman.

Maria screams: âIâll never rest till you pay for what you did to Liam.â But far from being scared, he warns her that there is plenty of space in the graveyard for her, too.

To show she is not scared, frantic Maria then scrawls âMURDERERâ on the knicker factory wall in red paint before throwing what is left of the can over Tonyâs car.

The police are called and an out-of-control Maria admits to everything, shouting: âI did it. It was me.

âI did it because no-one believes that Tony Gordon killed Liam and now heâs going to kill me.â

But the police are not impressed and arrest her on suspicion of criminal damage.

----------

bingojuls (15-01-2009), xxOShelleyOxx (24-11-2008)

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  well I cant wait

----------


## LostVoodoo

good on you Maria!

----------


## lizann

Maria Connor finally learns of her dead husband Liamâs affair after seeing evidence on a mobile phone.

The pregnant babe is distraught as she watches footage of him kissing his former sister-in-law Carla. 

The drama unfolds at Carlaâs wedding reception after she ties the knot with Liamâs killer, Tony Gordon. 

As the champagne flows Sally Webster is fuming when the bride makes a catty remark about her husband Kevin.

So when she spots Maria leaving the bash she follows. 

The pair have a heart-to-heart and Maria breaks down over Liamâs death. 

She tells Sally she canât cope without him. But tipsy Sal spills the beans about his affair. 

And when Maria refuses to believe what sheâs hearing Sally grabs daughter Rosieâs phone to show her the mobile video, prompting Maria to run back inside to confront Carla. 

A Corrie insider said: âShe runs through the hotel searching for Carla. 

âBut the reception is coming to an end and the happy couple are about to leave for their honeymoon. 

âFans will have to wait and see whether she manages to get to them first. As you can imagine Maria is beside herself. 

âShe always suspected something was going on but to have it confirmed like this is more than she can take. 

âItâll be a hell of a showdown if she gets to Carla before she flies off on honeymoon.â

December 3 is the day to catch the action in a one-hour special on ITV1.

----------


## crystalsea

I am a bit confused  :Searchme:  I thought Tony threw the phone in the canal before Rosie got kidnapped, how can Sally show Maria the video footage???

----------


## annette_tr9

rosie saved it on her computer at work, sally went in and got it didnt she??  so she could have put it on another phone

----------

crystalsea (25-11-2008)

----------


## crystalsea

many thanks, that is much clearer now - less confused lol

----------


## Perdita

Tony has murder in mind once again when Maria accuses him of killing Liam. But will he go through with his evil plan to silence the grieving widow for good? 

âHe completely panics when he realises Maria knows,â reveals Gray OâBrien, who plays Tony. 

After listening to phone messages from Maria telling him she knows all about Carla and Liamâs affair â and his threats to Rosie to keep quiet about it â Tony is worried the game could be up. 

Panicked, he calls round to see Maria and at first tries to play down the affair. But then he changes tack and admits it was going on for months â and that they are the real victims. 

âHe gets emotional talking to Maria as Liamâs death comes flooding back to him,â explains Gray. 

Maria takes his hand and places it on her baby bump, demanding he swear heâs not guilty. But he pulls his hand away â and thatâs all the confession Maria needs. 

âTony hasnât got the strength to deny it ,â admits Gray. âHe knows Maria knows the truth.â 

Then, he tries to bribe her with a million pounds to keep her mouth shut â but Maria grows hysterical. 

âAt that moment, heâs petrified,â says Gray. 

His temper flaring, Tony spies one of Liamâs belts and waits for his moment to attack. But could he really strangle Maria? 

âAll heâs thinking,â says Gray, âis â âIf only I could silence the one person who knows. Then everything will be fine.ââ

----------

parkerman (13-12-2008)

----------


## sindydoll

*sounds exciting! i'd take the million then grass him up*

----------


## parkerman

The last I heard Tony was broke. Where did he get a million from? :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

i wish he would kill off maria, she is seriously annoyign me with this "you killed liam" rubbish. Yes we know he did, but you'll never prove it, so shut up and move on before i change the bloody channel!

----------


## Perdita

But how else would Tony be found out? Surely you want justice to prevail and Tony Gordon spending time at Her Majesty's Pleasure for what he did? Unless Maria Marple gets and stays on the case, he would get away with murder.

----------


## Bryan

the storyline is boring me to tears. maria is a sap, and i can't stand her character. booo!

----------


## Perdita

I like the storyline, the acting ability leaves a bit to be desired and I wish that Maria and Rosie would not have those irritating voices, shrieking their way through their scripts. I know they can't help it but it just frustrates me to say the least  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

Im loving it, I mean of course they think shes mad the way she is, but ite great and it will be good when it all comes out in the end

I mean you seriously cant just leave it how it was, it would be boring if they had

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think samia is doing a great job at acting the mad hysterical raving widow at the moment,

----------


## tammyy2j

GRIEVING Maria Connor calls a truce with her husbandâs killer after discovering he is on the brink of a breakdown.

Maria, who has been hell-bent on nailing Tony Gordon for arranging Liamâs death, is stunned to discover he has plunged into depression.

Tony â played by Gray OâBrien, 40 â hits the bottle when wife Carla (Alison King, 35) leaves him after becoming suspicious about his involvement in Liamâs death.

In scenes to be screened next month Maria (Samia Smith, 25) turns up at the grave on the day she and Liam would have celebrated their first wedding anniversary.

As she changes the flowers and gently places a picture from the latest scan of their unborn baby onto the grave, she lovingly whispers to Liam: âHappy wedding anniversary darling.â

But then she becomes freaked out when Tony appears behind her in a drunken and dishevelled state.

He is genuinely apologetic that he has disturbed Maria at the grave and tells her: âIâm really sorry Maria. I thought youâd have been and gone by now. I just wanted to pay my respects.

âI am so sorry Mariaâ for all of us. You two should be having a candlelit dinner celebrating 12 great months together.

âAs God is my witness Maria, I really wish Liam was alive and kicking and your baby had a father. 

âI wish that Carla had loved me instead of loving Liam. Iâd have even settled for being third best.â

Maria can see Tony is sincere and as they stand together by Liamâs grave she says: âI can picture him in there you know. 

âHis perfect little face, his hands folded across his chest, that gorgeous kink in his hair and that cute little mole on his back.â

Tony offers to look after Maria and her baby financially, even though she knows he paid for Liam to be killed in a hit-and-run.

A soap insider said: âThe thawing of the relationship between Maria and Tony will be another intriguing twist in the continuing saga of justice for Liam.

âTonyâs feelings of guilt and remorse will also get worse as it fully sinks in just how much hurt and heartache heâs caused by having Liam killed.â

----------

alvinsduckie (15-01-2009)

----------


## Abbie

wow never really saw that coming

----------


## LoobyLou84

> wow never really saw that coming


Me neither!!

I do find it a little hard to believe to be honest, as if Maria knows Tony paid to have Liam killed, why would she suddenly take pity on him just cos he regrets it?
Seems to contradict her actions of late?

----------


## Perdita

I think she suspects he paid somebody to kill Liam, she can't know as she has no evidence so far, has she?

----------


## LoobyLou84

> Tony offers to look after Maria and her baby financially, even though she knows he paid for Liam to be killed in a hit-and-run.


 :Searchme:  No idea personally, just going by what it says in this spolier ^^^

----------


## 02ablake

loving the maria storyline at the minute, shes really come into her own. cant wait till she has the baby, hopefully a girl

----------


## Abbie

We'll have to see how its acted but Im still struggling to see how this will work

----------


## parkerman

> I think she suspects he paid somebody to kill Liam, she can't know as she has no evidence so far, has she?


Didn't he tell her he did and then offer her a million pounds?

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> I think she suspects he paid somebody to kill Liam, she can't know as she has no evidence so far, has she?
> 
> 
> Didn't he tell her he did and then offer her a million pounds?


Yep he did

----------


## Perdita

But she can't prove it, all her claims so far have made people believe she is going mental. Unless Tony confesses because of his guilty conscience, he will always say that she is making it up.

----------


## walsh2509

Maria , I don't get her.  She' sure Tony was behind Liam's death, she sees Carla bolting from Tony. The way she has been going on, the first thing that should have crossed her mind when she seen Carla doing a runner, was, has Carla finally found out that Tony is the evil B's that she's been telling everyone for months. 

No, see she's Carla fleeing and now its poor Tony  :Searchme:   If anything, that should have confirmed what she has been shouting from the roof tops all this time. And should be going round asking all  WHY DID CARLA FLEE from Tony!

----------

CrazyLea (11-02-2009), parkerman (14-02-2009)

----------


## alan45

Excuse me but why have you posted this as a spoiler :Searchme:

----------


## 02ablake

She went straight round to tony and asked why carla left, he told its cause shes still in love with liam always has been, why would maria think hes lying, she saw the kiss on rosie phone.

i actually liked maria and tony scenes tonight!

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm a hypocrit as such.. cos I agree with Walsh. Yet I like the idea of Tony and Maria.. I'm one of those weird people who love weird pairings.  I'm looking forward to Corrie.. and I am lately have not looked forward to it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Excuse me but why have you posted this as a spoiler


incase it ends up including spoilers?

----------


## Perdita

SAMIA Smith, 26, who plays Maria in Corrie, said a psychic has told her sheâll be as famous as Catherine Zeta Jones. 
The fortune teller said the good luck would happen within the next decade â and see her living in Hollywood. 

*Lets hope she gets the invite to move to Hollywood real soon so her eternally whining character leaves Corrie*

----------


## 02ablake

nooo, i like maria/samia and her character hasn't been whiney since liam died and besides after all shes been through she has the right to whine, i know i would would whine and then some lol

cant wait till she has the baby - hope she has little girl.lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Always knew these psychics talked crap  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Smith has admitted that she feels "drained" following her recent depressing plotlines.

The actress's alter-ego Maria Connor gave birth to a lifeless baby boy after six months of pregnancy in early 2008. Later in the year, she faced further heartbreak when her husband Liam (Rob James-Collier) was killed.

Speaking to the Sunday Mirror, Smith revealed: "It's been a good 18 months of solid misery. It's quite draining really, having to think really depressing thoughts for 12 hours a day, all week. 

"I can't muck about in the green room like I used to, I don't have the energy to. I've found that it's better to just sit in my dressing room and read a book and be quiet for a while. I've become a bit of a hermit." 

Discussing the impact on her social life, she added: "I'm doing this all the time, and at weekends I'm really tired. Luckily I've got good friends, who understand. I have to try to smile a lot in my real life. I put lots of loud music on in the car on the way home and then pour myself a big glass of wine."

Smith has previously insisted that she was pleased to adopt a "grim" new look for the storylines.

*She is not feeling as drained as I do when I watch her whining, her character is terrible*

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Maria Connor - played by 27-year-old Samia Smith - has had quite the year. Shortly after the discovery that she was pregnant with Liam's (Rob-James Collier) child in October, Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) murdered her husband in cold blood upon the discovery of his adultery with his wife Carla (Alison King). Maria learned the truth about Liam and Carla's affair on the day of Tony and Carla's wedding in December and quite rightly presumed that Tony was behind Liam's death. After months of scratching, punching, car incidents and daubing his walls (and car) with paint, an obsessive Maria finally backed off. Since that moment by Liam's grave, Tony and Maria have become closer than ever, and in a fortnight's time, they seal their relationship with a kiss. What are Samia's thoughts about one of Corrie's most bizarre and creepy relationships of recent years? We gave her a call to find out.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...or-corrie.html

----------


## Perdita

Last week, I caught up with the lovely Samia Smith, who plays Coronation Street's new mum Maria Connor, to chat about her Ã¼ber-creepy relationship with Weatherfield's resident adult psycho Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) - David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd) being the the youngest unhinged resident.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/blog/scoop/

----------


## tammyy2j

When is she leaving?

I presume once she finds out about Tony she will flee to Liam's parents or to her own parents

----------


## Perdita

She will be leaving in November. You are probably right, she is either going to Ireland or Cyprus. Would be nice if she went to her parents for a change rather than Ireland again seeing her parents have not seen their grandson yet.

----------


## 02ablake

> When is she leaving?
> 
> I presume once she finds out about Tony she will flee to Liam's parents or to her own parents


if she finds out about tony that is, either way i dont think we'll find out where her destiniation is. :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

She will probably go and see her parents instead of Liams

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Samia Smith has given birth to a baby girl. 

The 27-year-old and husband Matt welcomed their first child Freya into the world this morning. She weighed 7lbs 2oz. 

A show spokesperson this afternoon said: "Samia and Matt are delighted and everyone at Coronation Street is thrilled by the latest arrival to the Corrie family."

Smith - who plays Maria Connor in the ITV soap - became the tenth Weatherfield actor to announce that they were expecting within 18 months. Others included Julia Haworth (Claire Peacock), Andrew Whyment (Kirk Sutherland), Ryan Thomas (Jason Grimshaw), Alison King (Carla Gordon), Jack P Shepherd (David Platt) and Jane Danson (Leanne Battersby).

More recently, Graeme Hawley (John Stape) and Simon Gregson (Steve McDonald) became fathers for the first and second time respectively. 


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/...ves-birth.html

----------


## tammyy2j

congrats to her and her husband

----------


## 02ablake

AWW congrats samia and husband matt !!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Cogratulations to Samia and Matt. Laurel from Emmerdale had a baby girl today as well.

----------


## Hannelene

So how long is she off on maternity leave for?

----------


## Perdita

Spring 2010, so probably 6 months.

----------


## Hannelene

That's ages I can be honest and say I never took to her character at first but now she has grown on me a little.

----------


## Perdita

Still not like her much, I think it is her voice that is putting me off, she whines and whinges too much

----------


## Hannelene

She does have that whinging kind of voice and at times she acts much younger then her years

----------


## 02ablake

i like maria lots, i dont think she whinges at all, i know the actress has a strong accent that makes her pronouciation of words sound funny but it doesn't bother me. I'll miss her when shes away but at least samia is spending time looking after baby freya - what a beautiful name.

----------


## Hannelene

I have never turned on and watched her scenes without her whinning about something whether it be good or bad. I don't mind the actress but it has been nice to see her finally in a proper storyline for once.

----------


## 02ablake

i really like the actress samia she seems very down to earth and is also a very good actress. When she was younger she was more whingy but since liam and becoming a mother shes really flourished and so as samia - is about time they gave her somethink to get her teeth in. The stillborn was emoitonal but acted extremly well too. 

Cant wait till shes back next year and when tony returns too, plus shes also got to meet the new nick that should go down well!!

----------


## Hannelene

I think the thing with Nick has died, I think Nick and Leanne have unfinished business then Nick and Maria. I think Maria could be sworn of relationships for a little while as she hasn't had much luck with men  :Sad: 
(Charlie being killed,Liam dying,Nick heading off)
She is course to take Rita's title of the The Street Black widow I think  :Smile:

----------


## 02ablake

i dont think ses anyway near rita. Gail takes that title i think. After tony maria will become much stronger and will keep a distance from men for a while although im sure she wont be short of offers. According to the itv website ad sun website maria and nick storyline is far from dead and i would say the same about tony too. Something tells me we'll be seing him in 2010!!

----------


## Hannelene

I can't see Maria without a man she has always been linked to one in some kind of way. She seems to be someone who has always been dependent on one.

The only way I can see Maria being linked to Tony is if she is to become pregnant by him.

----------


## 02ablake

I can see maria without a man especially when she discovers the truth about tony. She become a different person and she will be strong because she has to for her son. I think when tony goes down for liams murder theres a chance he could breakout next year and if hes not in the right frame of mind he could kidnap baby liam or something but not to harm him. He see baby liam as hes son.

I am very much looking forward to seeing what the future holds for maria after this - its never a dull or drama free moment with her around but untill then I wish samia and matt all the best with Freya too!

----------


## Hannelene

I can't see him kidnapping Liam as he would not want to cause any distress or harm to a baby that he now considers to be his 'son'.

----------


## 02ablake

> I can't see him kidnapping Liam as he would not want to cause any distress or harm to a baby that he now considers to be his 'son'.


ah but when your not in the right frame of mind your capable of anything and he doesn't have to take the baby to harm him it might be he just wants to see him or a way for him to see maria again! The possibilties are endless!

----------


## Hannelene

I couldn't see Tony doing that as I think he has done so much to hurt Maria already doing something to her child would be the last straw.

----------


## 02ablake

exactly she could flip and kill him herself!!

----------


## Hannelene

No way - at least I hope that doesn't happen

----------


## 02ablake

> No way - at least I hope that doesn't happen


although marias not a murderer, i would quite like to see it happen that way or a simular way. Whatever happens tony will return next year and i think maria and he will meet again.........

----------


## 02ablake

Coronation Street's Gray OâBrien says Tony loves Maria like heâs never loved anyone beforeâ¦ and heâll do anything not to lose her!

Helen and Barry Connor turn up for baby Liamâs christening. Doesnât it worry Tony that they disapprove of his relationship with Maria?

"Tony knows Helen and Barry hate him and have the potential to cause problems, but he has to go along with it for Mariaâs sake."

Might they affect Mariaâs feelings for him?

"Maria says itâs not up to them how she lives and Barry and Helen will have to deal with their relationship. But when they start to stick their oar in it may be a different story."

Is he worried heâll have to move out like he did last time the Connors came?

"If Maria asked him to go heâd be distraught that she might be thinking of ending things. Maria and the baby mean everything to him â and heâs so close to getting what he wants."

The wordâs out that Tony proposes to Maria. At what point does he decide this?

"He and Maria had a fantastic time in Paris and he loves looking after Liam â heâs right there doing the nappies and the feeds. He sees them as his family and he wants everyone else to."

Why does he propose when theyâre at Liamâs graveside of all places? 

"Theyâre at the grave on the anniversary of Liamâs death when Maria tells Tony she wants to look to the future. He realises heâs never felt like this about anyone before and proposes. Itâs impulsive and not planned at all."

Is he confident Maria will say yes?

"Well, she does! Itâs a very tender moment where they can both see how much they love each other."

Will he want to officially adopt baby Liam?

"Maria has the idea and Tonyâs moved by it."

How does he feel knowing itâs been a year since he had Liam killed?

"He feels immense guilt."

Tony gets his first warning that Carlaâs still out there with his secret. What happens?

"Luke gets a call from Carlaâs solicitor about her shares in the factory. It seems Lukeâs defaulted on his payment for Carlaâs shares in the business and now his shares have defaulted back to her. When Tony finds out heâs gutted."

Did Tony think Carla was out of his life for everâ¦ And is he scared sheâll return and cause trouble?

"He had hoped she was out of his life for ever but he was obviously wrongâ¦"

Word is Tony will set up Jimmy to kill Carla when she does return. Would Tony really kill again?

"Heâll do whatever it takes to protect himself and his family dream and if Carla gets in the way heâll have to get rid of herâ¦ Tonyâs capable of anything when pushed."

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/soaps/cor...-to-maria/7109

----------


## 02ablake

Coronation Street's Samia Smith reveals more about Tony Gordonâs graveside proposal to Maria Connor on the anniversary of Liamâs death

Is Maria surprised by Tonyâs proposal?
Maria is not expecting it at all. Sheâs totally taken aback but she says yes immediately. I think she just sees it as not having to cope on her own anymore. Tonyâs been amazing with little Liam and he will be the perfect dad to him. So she sees as a way out really. 

Liamâs grave is a bit of a weird place to propose isnât it? Itâs not very romantic.
Yeah. I was really shocked when I heard it. I couldnât believe it but I suppose itâs good for the drama. 

One minute Maria hated Tony and accused him of killing Liam, the next she is marrying him. How has that been to play?
It is a challenge but itâs been really good. Iâve really enjoyed it. The past two years I have enjoyed the whole storyline building up so it is really good, and nice to be able to see it through to the end.

We're going to find out more about what Tonyâs been up to in the coming weeks. Will there be plenty of fireworks?
Definitely. Itâs not going to be bliss for long. 

You are pregnant with your first child which is due imminently. Have you had any cravings?
Sweet things. Nutella on everything but I have tried to curb it. I have been trying to eat lots of fruit and get my five a day.

So have you been putting Nutella on your fruit and veg?!
I have been dipping Cadburys Fingers in Nutella. Itâs really nice actually. And I have been smearing it on digestive biscuits. I donât know about fruit. 

Do you have a name picked out for the baby?
We have but we are going to wait and see what the baby looks like. We donât know if itâs a boy or a girl yet. Itâs all a big surprise. 

Have any of the cast been giving you tips on motherhood?
Yeah, because there have been loads of babies born in the past couple of years, so Iâve been getting lots of advice off everyone. 

Didnât you have your real-life midwife with you when you were filming Maria giving birth?
I did, yeah. Gemma. Sheâs really good. Sheâs actually having a baby of her own now so even sheâs caught the bug!

So was it almost a dress rehearsal for the real thing?
Yeah, definitely. All fun and games. 

Next year marks your 10th anniversary in Weatherfield. How would you like to see Maria develop?
I donât know. Iâve not got a clue how she is going to be brought back yet and I donât think the writers have because we have not decided how long Iâm going to have off with the baby. I think it will probably be a bit of a fresh start for her when she comes back because Tony will be off the scene. So she will be on her own and hopefully starting afresh. 

http://www.tvchoicemagazine.co.uk/samia_smith_extra

----------


## LalaGaga

Samia Smith, who plays Coronation Street's Maria Gordon, is featured in the latest edition of OK! Magazine. There's pictures of Samia with her new baby girl Freya.




From:http://coronationstreetupdates.blogspot.com/

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh thought it was gonna be pics of the baby hahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Aww she so sweet

----------


## LalaGaga

We know childbirth is no walk in the park for mothers, but spare a thought for the poor dads!

Actress Samia Smith, who gave birth to baby Freya by Caesarean three months ago, has revealed that hubby Matt fainted during the operation.

Speaking to Matt during an interview with OK! magazine, Samia said: "You fainted, didn't you! I remember asking Matt: 'What have we got?!' And he looked like he was going to throw up and said: 'I don't know.'"

She added: "I turned one way to talk to the anaesthetists, and then back because the midwife was bringing Freya over, and I said: 'Where's Matt?' and she said: 'He's down here,' and he was on the floor!"

Matt said: "When they'd put her on the birthing table the surgeon asked if I wanted to cut the chord. I said no, and I felt a bit sick, so they sat me down on the floor."

The actress, known for her role as Maria Connor in the soap, had been hoping for a natural birth, but had to have a Caesarean because her daughter was breech.

She said: "The surgeon who performed it was like Edward Scissorhands and had Freya out in four minutes."


From:http://holysoap.five.tv/coronationst...-at-birth-5145

----------


## alan45

Maria Connor hasn't had the best luck with men. After all, her knight in shining armour Tony Gordon turned out to be a cold-blooded killer.

But has she learned from her mistake? Has she heck!

Actress Samia Smith has hinted that there could be a liaison in store for the sweet-natured hairdresser and Chris Gray (Will Thorp), the wife-beating and clearly very bad news hubby of Cheryl.

Samia revealed: "She had a little flirtation with Chris a couple of weeks back. You think that's the end of it but there's a question mark over it. Is it going to be that cut and dried that she'll stay away? Will that be the end of it? Probably, knowing Maria, it won't.

"I think she thinks she can fix these bad boys but she's never fixed any of them. She's never had any luck with any men. If I were her I'd give up!"

But the actress would love for her long-suffering character to find a bit of happiness for once.

"I'd like her to be happy for a while at least. It's always interesting to play her when she's going through a drama but it'll be nice to see her settled for a little bit."

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street hairdresser Maria Connor is to feature in a hard-hitting new storyline with Weatherfield newcomer Frank Foster, it has been revealed.

The single mum - played by Samia Smith - will be in danger of a sex attack at the hands of Frank while visiting his home in a forthcoming edition of the soap, according to The Sun.

Frank is introduced to the cobbles as a new Underworld contact in this week's episodes, and it is thought that Maria is soon given the task of charming him into making a big order after she starts working as factory boss Carla Connor's personal assistant.

However, sources say that Frank will turn nasty while spending time alone with Maria at his house, telling her: "If you want this deal you'll have to be nice to me."

With Frank coming on strongly and making his intentions clear, the episode in question is expected to cut away from the scene and leave viewers to wonder whether he will rape Maria.

A show source said: "Time will tell how bad Frank's character will be - but he's a ladies' man and no Weatherfield woman will be safe from his interest."

Details of Frank's character first emerged last November, when it was revealed that former Bill actor Andrew Lancel had landed the part.

----------


## Dazzle

Maria certainly meets more than her fair share of psychos.

----------


## parkerman

She should have stuck with Tyrone...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Samia Smith has spoken about filming an upcoming sex attack on her character Maria Connor.

The plot will see Maria attempting to close an Underworld deal with Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) by visiting his house. However, the dark scenes will then see her attacked by the businessman.

"It's all been very dramatic. It was pretty tough and there have been plenty of tears. Maria's a tough cookie though," Smith told The Mirror. "She'll be fine. Her little boy Liam is alright, she's got a new boyfriend and I am sure it will make her stronger.

"The way the director shot it is quite graphic. Even the crew were flinching a bit because they didn't like to see me being treated like that. I had to fight Andrew off - and he's quite strong is Andrew! He's so lovely though and it was tough for him, too."

She continued: "It was the first day we had actually worked together and I'd only met him briefly before. Then the second scene we filmed was Frank trying to sexually assault Maria."

Explaining how the attack comes about, the actress went on to reveal that Maria will be left unsure if she should tell her sister-in-law Carla or new boyfriend Chris Gray.

"Maria is in a Catch-22 situation and everything is resting on her clinching the deal," she said. "She goes to his house but doesn't tell Chris her boyfriend she's going alone without Carla, and then Foster assaults her when she won't 'be nice' to him.

"The next day at Underworld she doesn't know whether to tell Carla what happened because she doesn't want to risk the deal but she also wants him to get his comeuppance. She can't tell Chris because she doesn't want him to think badly of her because she went round all dressed up knowing full well she was meant to charm him... so will he say she was asking for it?"

However, Smith added that playing a rape victim in a previous role meant that she could draw from research she had already completed.

"That still happens so much when girls are raped or sexually attacked and they are too scared to go to the police because they think that by dressing in a certain way that's what will be said," she added. "But no girl is ever asking for it. There are still lots of girls scared to report these things so it would be good if there could be a helpline up at the end of the episode. I hope I do justice to real victims. 

"When I was 17, I was in Heartbeat and my character got raped. It was really hard-hitting. Before that I'd watched a lot of documentaries about rape victims, so I could draw on that again."


DS

----------


## alan45

Samia Smith has said that she will always be grateful for the opportunities that she has had starring in Coronation Street.

PA reports that the actress, who has portrayed Maria Connor in the Weatherfield soap for 11 years, told an audience at the launch of the Home Heat Helpline's winter campaign that she never forgets how lucky she has been to have a successful regular job.

Smith explained: "I think it's just all sorts of luck and circumstance that get you to where you are now. I suppose everything happens for a reason.

"I don't take it for granted at all. Fortunately I'm in a position where I don't need to worry about my fuel bills, but never say never... if I wasn't in Corrie I'd be a jobbing actress, struggling!"

She added: "When I see dramas on the telly that I really enjoy watching I have a moment where I think, 'Oh that could be nice', but Corrie's been brilliant and I can't complain at all with the storylines I've been given.

"It's every actor's dream to be given challenging stories so I'm happy there."

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street's upcoming sex attack scenes were so "graphic" they reduced Samia Smith to tears.

The actress - whose alter-ego Maria Connor is subject to a brutal assault by new businessman Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) when she attempts to land a big deal for her boss Carla Connor (Alison King) - admitted even the crew were "flinching" while the scenes were being shot.

She explained: "It's all been very dramatic. It was pretty tough and there have been plenty of tears. The way the director shot it is quite graphic. Even the crew were flinching a bit because they didn't like to see me being treated like that. I had to fight Andrew off - and he's quite strong is Andrew!

"He's so lovely though and it was tough for him, too. It was the first day we had actually worked together and I'd only met him briefly before. Then the second scene we filmed was Frank trying to sexually assault Maria."

Despite the tough time Maria has gone through during her years on Coronation Street - including being widowed after just eight months of marriage, bedding her husband's killer and giving birth to a stillborn baby - Samia thinks it would be "boring" to play a happy character.

She added: "I trust the writers. I can't complain at what I'm given because it's always really challenging. The trials and tribulations have been really interesting to play and it would get boring if she was always happy."

----------


## alan45

Corrie beauty Samia Smith may have her hands full already, starring in a hit soap and bringing up daughter Freya, but she also hopes to find time to hit the books.

The actress, who plays single mum Maria Connor, revealed she's always regretted not being able to complete her studies in psychology after joining the soap 11 years ago.

"It's a little niggle I've always got that I want to do my Open University and finish my psychology course off," she said.

"I was at college when I started Corrie and because it's quite demanding and a full-time job I couldn't finish it."

Samia, who's recently been filming gruelling scenes for an upcoming sex attack storyline, added: "I think it would help me with my acting. It would, definitely."

The 28-year-old - who is currently supporting the Home Heat Helpline's winter campaign to help low-income households save money on energy bills - said she's loving her challenging storylines on Corrie.

There is, however, one TV show Samia would be happy to give it all up for.

"I'm addicted to 24 so if Jack Bauer calls, then I'll be off Corrie I'm afraid. A nice Mancunian girl at CTU, that'd be great," she joked.

"But I don't think they're doing any more 24s, so I think Corrie's safe."

Jack Bauer would have been handy in that tram crash though.

----------


## Perdita

Samia Smith has said that she does not want to offend the Coronation Street audience with her upcoming sexual assault plot.

The 28-year-old actress, who portrays Maria Connor in the ITV1 soap, insisted that she is "hyper-aware" of the responsibility she has with the "hard-hitting" storyline.

Next month, the fictional single mum will be attacked and raped by newcomer Frank Foster in her home.

She told PA: "A few years ago my first kind of hard-hitting storyline was when Maria had the stillborn baby and it sort of makes you really hyper-aware that other people have been through it, so you kind of want to do it justice.

"It's the same with this one really. Sexual assault is a very serious issue, so I want to do it justice and hopefully not offend people who have been sexually assaulted."

The star also admitted that filming the disturbing scenes alongside former Bill actor Andrew Lancel has been "a bit tricky".

Smith added: "I think he's obviously really enjoying the challenge of it but it's also a bit tricky coming in and playing an instant baddie.

"They are long hours, they're 12 hour days that we do so it's tiring but it's sort of exhilarating as well because you're getting your script and when you've done it, hopefully you're going to be proud of what you've done. It's a really important storyline as well. I think it's nice to tackle hard-hitting topics."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Samia Smith has confirmed that she will be staying with the soap for at least another year.

The actress, who plays hairdresser Maria Connor, told the Manchester Evening News that she recently landed a new deal with the ITV1 show and is pleased with what the future holds.

Speaking of Maria's forthcoming storylines, Smith commented: "I've just signed up for another year, which is exciting. I think there's going to be lots of drama for her." 

She added: "You'll have watch out for her love life."

Earlier this year, Maria was tipped to be left heartbroken in a future plot as her boyfriend Chris Gray will apparently reunite with estranged wife Cheryl before leaving the street with her.

Other reports have stated that the development comes after Chris is diagnosed with a brain tumour.

In February, Smith pledged her future to Coronation Street by explaining that she had no plans to leave the soap.

She said at the time: "I don't take it for granted at all… When I see dramas on the telly that I really enjoy watching I have a moment where I think, 'Oh that could be nice', but Corrie's been brilliant and I can't complain at all with the storylines I've been given. It's every actor's dream to be given challenging stories so I'm happy there."

Smith has been part of the Coronation Street cast since 2000.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Smith has revealed that there are big storylines planned for her character Maria Connor over the next 12 months.

The actress recently signed a new deal with the ITV1 soap, which will keep her in Weatherfield for another year.

Speaking on Lorraine about life at Coronation Street, Smith commented: "It's brilliant - I never get bored. Maria is always in the more gritty drama side of Corrie, rather than the comedy side. That's lovely to be involved in, but it's also more challenging to do the dramatic stuff."

The 29-year-old said that she is thrilled over her new contract as "there's some really exciting stuff coming up" for Maria.

Asked whether that was her main motivation for renewing her Coronation Street deal, she replied: "Yeah. It always is - if you know you're going to be involved in some great storylines, then there's absolutely no reason to leave." 

She added: "It's perfect - you get to act all year round. That's really unusual for an actor."

Maria's current Coronation Street plot sees her facing heartbreak as her boyfriend Chris Gray is seriously ill. Will Thorp, who plays the character, will leave the show later this year.

*Not keen on the character but really not keen on the actress, sorry Samia *

----------


## Perdita

Samia Smith has said that it was a "no-brainer" to renew her Coronation Street contract. 

Earlier in the summer, the actress confirmed that she had signed up for another year in the ITV1 serial, teasing that there is "lots of drama" to come for Maria Connor.

Smith told Star magazine that she had not been nervous about finding out if she would be given a new contract by bosses.

"I'm quite chilled out and I sort of knew what they had planned for my character long-term," she said. "So it was a bit of a no-brainer to stay, really."

Teasing her upcoming plots, the 29-year-old told the magazine: "There's something really quite exciting on the horizon, but it's top-secret I'm afraid. But it might involve a man."

Smith quipped: "The trouble is, Maria's had everyone on the Street apart from Norris."

----------

Glen1 (27-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has promised that her character Maria Connor will be involved in "explosive" scenes in 2012.

Maria will be among the Weatherfield residents who have a big role to play when evil Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) stands trial for raping Carla Connor (Alison King) early next year.

The hairdresser has first hand experience of Frank's nasty side as he previously tried to force himself on her during an informal business meeting at his home.

Ghadie, who is mum to 2-year-old Freya, told OK Extra: "Since coming back from maternity leave, I haven't been involved in anything too demanding. I've been able to spend quite a bit of quality time with Freya.

"It's all going to kick off next year, when Maria gets involved in Frank's rape trial. There will be some explosive viewing."

She continued: "I've just signed for another year, so you'll be seeing plenty more of Maria! I love the show and I've been given some great storylines. I'm not thinking about anything else - it doesn't feel like the right time to leave at the moment."

Coronation Street fans have seen Frank grow closer to Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) in recent weeks, sparking fears that she could be his next target.

----------


## Katy

i see shes back to her old name.

----------


## alan45

> Maria Connor will be involved in "explosive" scenes in 2012





> It's all going to kick off next year, when Maria gets involved in Frank's rape trial. There will be some explosive viewing."


But will it rock the COBBLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has hinted that she would like her character Maria Connor's life to go wrong again this year.

The actress and mum-of-one confirmed that she prefers sad storylines for Maria as she finds them more challenging to play.

Speaking to Take It Easy about her ambitions, Ghadie explained: "There are loads of things I'd like to do. I'd love a storyline I can get my teeth into. I've been quiet lately, but the plus side is I've been able to spend quality time with [my daughter] Freya, so it's been like having the best of both worlds."

She continued: "I'd like to play Maria being happy, but the downside of that is it's rather boring. I mean, Maria is never really happy and it's when she's at her saddest that it's the most fun for me to play her.

"I'm a bit of a sadist in that way, because it's more dramatic. It's great when everything is going right - but it's more challenging when everything is going wrong."

Coronation Street viewers will see Maria involved in Frank Foster's (Andrew Lancel) rape trial next week - hoping that the businessman will be sent to prison for his dark crime.

Ghadie said: "Frank tried to rape Maria about a year ago before he raped Carla, so I have to go in the witness box. As it unfolds, there's a lot more to the whole thing and it gets very dark."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

* Oh please, God, no, I can't stand her whining voice when she is happy let alone when she is miserable, which seems to be most of the time anyway.  *

----------

alan45 (23-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Samia Ghadie has revealed that she hopes to stay in Coronation Street for the foreseeable future.

The actress - who plays hairdresser Maria Connor in the ITV1 soap - said that she has no plans to swap acting for an appearance in a reality TV show.

"It's simple really, I've got a job I love in Coronation Street, an institution, and I'm privileged to be in it, why would I want to do anything else?," she told the Manchester Evening News.

The 29-year-old added that she is hoping that Maria will have a successful romance in the soap soon after failed affairs and relationships with factory boss Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) and builders Charlie Stubbs (Bill Ward) and Chris Gray (her real life boyfriend Will Thorp).

She said: "It's about time she had a bit more romance, she deserves it so don't give up on her finding true love yet!"

Samia Ghadie said earlier this year that she is hoping for "sad" scenes for her character Maria in Coronation Street.

The actress was granted a divorce from former husband Matt Smith in November, before deciding to revert to her maiden name Ghadie.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has revealed that people think she's a hairdresser in real life.

The actress, who plays Maria Connor in the ITV1 soap, is often approached by confused fans who believe her character is real.


Â© ITV


"I was in A&E once because I'd cut my eyebrow and was waiting to get it glued together. I was sitting with an ice pack on my head and this woman was trying to talk to me," Ghadie told the Daily Record.

"I thought she was trying to be funny because she was saying, 'I haven't had my hair done for ages, I need to come in and see you'. I thought, 'She obviously thinks I'm Maria'.

"But she didn't. She thought I worked at the hairdressers where she gets her hair done. She'd recognised my face but couldn't place it and just thought I washed her hair or I was the brusher-upper at the hairdresser."

Ghadie, who divorced Matt Smith in November last year and reverted to her maiden name, is still dating former co-star Will Thorp, who played Chris Gray.

Speaking of her character's love life, she added: "Maria never had any *success with blokes in the 12 years I've been on the show. Most of them just die on her.

"She's literally the kiss of death for male characters - Tony died, Liam died, Charlie died. Frank died."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has landed a new deal with the soap, Digital Spy can reveal.

The actress, who plays Weatherfield hairdresser Maria Connor, will remain on the cobbles well into 2013 after signing another contract.

Ghadie today (May 24) told Digital Spy: "I've just signed until September next year, so I'll definitely be here until then. After that, who knows? But I've got no plans to leave at the moment."

The 29-year-old has been part of the Coronation Street cast since 2000, when she was initially signed up on a three-month guest contract.

Reflecting on her early days at the programme, Ghadie added: "I thought I'd do my three months and then I'd be off. I was a jobbing actress when I joined and was really pleased to have a job for three months. I never imagined I'd still be here now."

Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor), Brooke Vincent (Sophie Webster) and Michelle Collins (Stella Price) are also thought to have recently secured new Coronation Street deals.

Check back next month for Digital Spy's full feature interview with Samia Ghadie.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Maria Connor receives a wake-up call next week as Audrey Roberts points out that the hairdresser seems to be developing misguided feelings for close friend Marcus Dent.

Maria and Marcus (Charlie Condou) have spent a great deal of time together recently, and Audrey (Sue Nicholls) feels compelled to step in when she realises that her employee is becoming a little too fixated on the openly gay midwife.

Although Maria dismisses Audrey's concerns, she immediately feels awkward around Marcus as she privately accepts that her boss could be right. Knowing that she has no chance with Marcus, will Maria take a step back from him?

Here is an interview with Samia to hear her take on the story and more.

Maria's new storyline with Marcus is a surprising one! What was your initial reaction to it?
"Exactly that, really - surprise! Obviously you never really know what to expect at Corrie because anything can happen, but I never expected that she would fall for a gay guy!"

How would you describe the feelings Maria is having for Marcus? How serious are they?
"It's a tough one to describe, because Marcus is so good with Maria's son Liam and they've almost got a domestic relationship, because he's always helping her out and they've got such a close friendship. They genuinely just really get on. 

"I don't think Maria realises that her feelings could be stronger than that until Audrey points it out. I don't really know where it's going or what's coming up, so it's hard to say how serious her feelings are at the moment. But I do know that Maria is completely freaked out when Audrey points it out!"


Is Maria feeling a physical attraction to Marcus?
"I think it's more him and his relationship with her and Liam that she's attracted to. Obviously Liam's dad isn't around and Marcus is the next best thing. Marcus loves Liam like Maria does - almost like his own - because he really wants a family. I think it's that family unit that Maria craves and that's what Marcus is providing for her."

Is it also because Maria is feeling lonely?
"No, I don't think she is feeling lonely - I think she's just getting on with things. She hasn't been out with anybody since Chris, so I think she's just having fun, getting on with it and spending time with her friends. She's got a good job, she's got Liam, and she's got good friends around her. 

"So I don't think it's loneliness, I think it's more that Marcus thinks she's lonely and is encouraging her to go out, but the dates that he's setting her up on have just been disastrous so they're spending time together instead!"

Does Maria appreciate Audrey's advice?
"I think she's just totally taken aback. She says, 'Oh my God, no, I don't have feelings for him - he's my mate!' She doesn't understand why Audrey thinks that, but I guess it's quite obvious why she does, because Maria just talks about Marcus all the time and seems slightly amazed by him!"


Maria and Marcus have had scenes together for a while, so did you always know Maria would end up having a crush on him?
"We were told roughly the way it would go, so we sort of expected it would turn into something. It's been lovely working with Charlie - it's been brilliant."

Where would you like the story to go next?
"Well, I think ultimately Marcus is gay so it's going to end in tears for one or both of them eventually! I just hope they still have their friendship at the end of it. But I really don't know what's going to happen."

We've seen you on Corrie for 12 years now. Does it feel like that long?
"No, it doesn't - I'm 30 in July so it's quite scary, really! I was 17 when I joined so it just feels like my life is going really quickly! When I first joined, I was on a three-month contract. I thought I'd do my three months and then I'd be off. I was a jobbing actress when I joined and was really pleased to have a job for three months. 

"I never imagined I'd still be here now, but I'm still really enjoying it. I think the show is going from strength to strength and it's got a brilliant mix of comedy and drama at the moment. For once, I'm involved in the lighter-hearted stuff, so that's nice!"

After so long on the show, do any particular moments or storylines stand out?
"I'd definitely say the period when Maria was with Liam. We had the Liam, Carla, Tony love triangle and it was a period of two years with this massive storyline, kicking off with her getting together with Liam and eventually resulting in Tony's demise. That was a really good time for me, because it was just constantly challenging, I was really busy and the storyline was fab - it had loads of twists and turns."

Maria worked at Underworld for a short time last year, but now she's back at the salon. Do you have a preference between the two?
"I think the salon is definitely where Maria's roots are - excuse the pun! She's also tried The Rovers as she was a barmaid there for a while a good few years ago. At Underworld, I think she's got quite bad memories due to Liam and Tony, and then obviously everything with Frank. I think the salon is where Maria is best!"

Would you like Maria to work her way up at the salon?
"Well, I think it's absolutely Maria's dream to own the salon. She did try a while ago and then Audrey decided not to sell, so I think Maria's waiting in the wings for when Audrey wants to retire. But I think she might have a battle on her hands with David if that happens!"

You mentioned Frank - a lot of our readers were surprised Maria wasn't a suspect for his murder earlier this year!
"I was as well, to be fair! I think I was just a bit quiet then - I had a bit of time off. I think Maria was just keeping her head down at that point - she was busy with Liam!"

We also often see quite a few comments from people who'd love to see Maria and Tyrone get back togetherâ¦
"A lot of people say that, yeah! She could save him from Kirsty, couldn't she? I really love working with Alan Halsall, who plays Tyrone, because he's like a brother in real life. I've known him forever so it's always good working with him, and I do love Maria and Tyrone scenes."

Would you like Maria to find the right man and settle down eventually, or would that be too boring to play?
"I think for Maria, it would be lovely to see her settled with somebody, but obviously it's more interesting for me to play when things go wrong. 

"At the same time, though, I'm quite glad I've not had to cry for a while! I went through a phase of about two years where I was constantly in tears. I was even listening to really depressing music to make myself cry on set! So it's nice at the moment to wear nice clothes and make-up and not have to cry all the time."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has predicted that Maria Connor would "be in a mental home by now" in real life. 

The character has been at the centre of several explosive storylines since arriving in Weatherfield in 2000, including giving birth to a stillborn baby, falling victim to a rape attempt by Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) and becoming a widow when her husband Liam (Rob-James Collier) was murdered in a hit and run.


Â© ITV

Â© ITV


"You could write a book about what's happened to Maria," The Sun quotes her as saying. "If that happened in real life, she'd have ended up in a mental home by now."

Maria could be set to find happiness with Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) after the pair kiss in upcoming episodes, but Ghadie said that filming the scene was more awkward than romantic. 


Â© ITV


"Ryan and I are such good mates," she explained. "We get on so well. So when Maria starts getting very friendly with Jason it feels weird kissing Ryan.

"It's like kissing my brother. You don't get nervous, you just laugh a lot as it does feel so strange."

Ghadie claimed earlier this year that she enjoys Maria's sad plots as they are "the most fun for [her] to play".

The actress signed a deal in May to stay on Coronation Street until 2013.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has predicted that Maria Connor would "be in a mental home by now" in real life. 

The character has been at the centre of several explosive storylines since arriving in Weatherfield in 2000, including giving birth to a stillborn baby, falling victim to a rape attempt by Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) and becoming a widow when her husband Liam (Rob-James Collier) was murdered in a hit and run.


"You could write a book about what's happened to Maria," The Sun quotes her as saying. "If that happened in real life, she'd have ended up in a mental home by now."

Maria could be set to find happiness with Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) after the pair kiss in upcoming episodes, but Ghadie said that filming the scene was more awkward than romantic. 

"Ryan and I are such good mates," she explained. "We get on so well. So when Maria starts getting very friendly with Jason it feels weird kissing Ryan.

"It's like kissing my brother. You don't get nervous, you just laugh a lot as it does feel so strange."

Ghadie claimed earlier this year that she enjoys Maria's sad plots as they are "the most fun for [her] to play".

The actress signed a deal in May to stay on Coronation Street until 2013.

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes I agree she should be kept in a mental home

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Samia Ghadie has outlined her intention to stick with the ITV soap for another decade.

The Maria Connor actress, who has been a Weatherfield regular since 2000, said recent events in her personal life have impacted on her decision.

Ghadie's father died in 2009 following a battle with cancer, while she separated from husband Matthew Smith last year.

Speaking to OK!, she explained: "I'd be very happy if I was still in Corrie in ten years' time. I think because of everything that has happened in the last few years I'm trying not to plan too much ahead. I am happy for each day.

"I often get anxious about things that never end up happening and it's such a waste of energy. I'm a terrible worrier but I'm working at that. 

"They say that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I am definitely a stronger person now than I was back then."

She confirmed to Digital Spy in May that she has signed a contract extension which lasts until September 2013.

The star also revealed the cast members to whom she is closest, divulging: "I'd say Jane Danson (Leanne) is my closest pal on set. I've known her for about 20 years.

"Likewise Alan Halsall (Tyrone), Andy Whyment (Kirk) and Ryan Thomas (Jason). We've all grown up together - they really are my second family. We look out for each other." 

The 30-year-old also spoke about her past insecurities over her size in the wide-ranging interview, adding: "Ten years ago I was a bit heavier and it used to stress me out. 

"When I look at old pictures of me now, I think I look fine - but at the time I was so self-critical. I wish I could have relaxed a bit more and not worried so much about my appearance."

*Can't take to the character *

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Samia Ghadie has outlined her intention to stick with the ITV soap for another decade.

The Maria Connor actress, who has been a Weatherfield regular since 2000, said recent events in her personal life have impacted on her decision.

Ghadie's father died in 2009 following a battle with cancer, while she separated from husband Matthew Smith last year.

Speaking to OK!, she explained: "I'd be very happy if I was still in Corrie in ten years' time. I think because of everything that has happened in the last few years I'm trying not to plan too much ahead. I am happy for each day.

"I often get anxious about things that never end up happening and it's such a waste of energy. I'm a terrible worrier but I'm working at that. 

"They say that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I am definitely a stronger person now than I was back then."

She confirmed to Digital Spy in May that she has signed a contract extension which lasts until September 2013.

The star also revealed the cast members to whom she is closest, divulging: "I'd say Jane Danson (Leanne) is my closest pal on set. I've known her for about 20 years.

"Likewise Alan Halsall (Tyrone), Andy Whyment (Kirk) and Ryan Thomas (Jason). We've all grown up together - they really are my second family. We look out for each other." 

The 30-year-old also spoke about her past insecurities over her size in the wide-ranging interview, adding: "Ten years ago I was a bit heavier and it used to stress me out. 

"When I look at old pictures of me now, I think I look fine - but at the time I was so self-critical. I wish I could have relaxed a bit more and not worried so much about my appearance."

*Can't take to the character *

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has revealed that her character Maria Connor will have a breast cancer scare in upcoming episodes.

Ghadie told The Mirror that the storyline echoes her personal experience of finding a lump after the birth of her daughter.

"It was really scary," said the 30-year-old. "[Freya] was only three months old when suddenly I came across a lump on my breast that was like a really hard pea.

"I went to the doctor straight away and I was hoping she was going to say 'Oh, don't worry', but I was very frightened when instead she said: 'Actually we don't want to get caught out with things like this, you need to see a specialist.'

"To hear that was terrifying... in those few hours while I was waiting, all sorts of horrid things went through my mind. You worry so much." 

Ghadie was later told that the lump was benign and a result of hormone fluctuations.

"I was so relieved," she said. "I am so glad I did get it checked out and it's made me very aware now. I check my breasts on a regular basis. It's so important to."

The actress revealed that her own experience made her determined to portray Maria's scare as realistically as possible.

"Because it's so sensitive, we worked with Macmillan on the storyline as we wanted to get it right," she explained. "I know myself how it feels and how scary it is and I think a lot of women will identify with what Maria has to go through... I hope people will feel I have approached it sensitively.

"Maria goes through very similar emotions as I did but it is far worse for her as she doesn't get the results back so quickly and she really stresses out about it."

As well as dealing with her health scare, viewers will see Maria being forced to confront her emerging feelings for her best friend Marcus (Charlie Condou), who is gay.

"Marcus finds Maria crying about her breast cancer scare and, eventually, he manages to find out what is wrong," said Ghadie.

"She is dating Jason Grimshaw [Ryan Thomas] but it's Marcus who she wants to accompany her to the hospital.

"They are good friends but the lines start to get blurred. She knows he is gay but she can't help her feelings for him.

"On paper, Jason is the best choice for her but she can't stop her feelings for Marcus."

Ghadie said that she was "completely shocked" when she first learnt about the storyline and was initially reluctant to film the scenes.

"I found it weird and I didn't want to do it at first. It is such a sensitive area and it was completely unexpected," she explained.

"But after a while, I realised this does happen in real life and I do think it is a good issue to tackle. It will get people talking and I know some people will be pleased they do get together. People stop me in the street and ask me why Maria isn't with Marcus."

When asked about how the story develops, Ghadie admitted that the outcome "affect[s] Jason heavily".

"The whole street turns against [Maria and Marcus]," she said. "They are happy initially, but long term, I am not so sure."

She added: "With Maria, there is never a happy ending. At some point I will be crying again!"


 :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2012), Glen1 (22-09-2012), tammyy2j (22-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Samia is such a **** actress she will do a terrible job with this storyline

----------


## 02ablake

> Samia is such a **** actress she will do a terrible job with this storyline


Samia is a fantastic actress and will do an amazing job with this storyline. It also happened to her in real life so she will be able to draw and use her personal experience.

----------

alan45 (23-09-2012)

----------


## alan45

Interview in Daily Mirror

Suddenly having a newborn baby to care for is a challenging time for any young mum.

Aside from the sleepless nights and endless nappy changing, those early days can be an emotional roller coaster at the best of times.

But after the birth of her daughter Freya nearly three years ago Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has revealed she also had to contend with a frightening lump in her breast.

The worried TV actress, who plays Maria Connor, rushed to her doctor hoping she would allay her fears, only to be told she must go for immediate tests to discover if the lump was cancerous or not.

As she talks about her cancer scare for the first time, 30-year-old Samia admits that she did start to panic as the “what ifs” raced through her mind.

“It was really scary,” she says.

“I had just had Freya and she was only three months old when suddenly I came across a lump on my breast that was like a really hard pea. It wasn’t even a case of checking my breasts, as it was just there and so very obvious. I felt so scared.

“I went to the doctor straight away and I was hoping she was going to say “oh, don’t worry”, but I was very frightened when instead she said: ‘Actually we don’t want to get caught out with things like this, you need to see a specialist’.

“To hear that was terrifying, and luckily for me I do have private health insurance so I could go that evening for a hospital scan to get it checked out.

“It was horrendous and in those few hours while I was waiting, all sorts of horrid things went through my mind. You worry so much.”

And you can understand why. While she was pregnant, her dad, Joseph, died aged 65 of oesophagus cancer.

Samia, along with her family, helped nurse him during his year-long fight before he died in a hospice.

So it was to Samia’s huge relief when the scan showed her lump was benign.

“It was a case of my hormones playing up as I was breast-feeding,” she says. “I was so relieved. I am so glad I did get it checked out and it’s made me very aware now. I check my breasts on a regular basis. It’s so important to.”


For this reason she is pleased Coronation Street bosses have decided to tackle the subject with Maria, who next month faces her own breast cancer scare in the soap.

“Because it’s so sensitive, we worked with Macmillan on the storyline as we wanted to get it right,” she says. “I know myself how it feels and how scary it is and I think a lot of women will identify with what Maria has to go through.

“As an actress, it is challenging filming harrowing scenes and I hope people will feel I have approached it sensitively.

“Maria goes through very similar emotions as I did, but it is far worse for her as she doesn’t get the results back so quickly and she really stresses out about it.”

But that is not the only issue Samia is having to face.

The hard-hitting cancer plotline paves the way for a budding romance with Maria’s best friend, Marcus, who is gay. Played by Charlie Condou, who’s gay in real life, viewers will see the pair start dating.

“Marcus finds Maria crying about her breast cancer scare and, eventually, he manages to find out what is wrong,” explains Samia.

“She is dating Jason Grimshaw but it’s Marcus who she wants to accompany her to the hospital.

“They are good friends but the lines start to get blurred. She knows he is gay but she can’t help her feelings for him.

“On paper, Jason is the best choice for her but she can’t stop her feelings for Marcus.”

The explosive storyline will, undoubtedly, become a big talking point as it raises the delicate issue of whether gay men should get romantically involved with women or not.

It certainly took Samia by surprise and she admits she was taken aback when she first discovered that Maria would fall hook, line and sinker for Marcus.

“I was completely shocked,” says the actress. “I found it weird and I didn’t want to do it at first.

“It is such a sensitive area and it was completely unexpected. But after a while, I realised this does happen in real life and I do think it is a good issue to tackle. It will get people talking and I know some people will be pleased they do get together. People stop me in the street and ask me why Maria isn’t with Marcus.”


But there will be repercussions for the couple, reveals Samia. “It is going to affect Jason heavily,” she adds. “The whole street turns against them. They are happy initially, but long term, I am not so sure. With Maria, there is never a happy ending. At some point I will be crying again!”

Life has mirrored art for Samia over the breast scare plotline and also in romance – she is dating actor Will Thorp, who played her screen boyfriend Chris Gray. Despite splitting in the soap, in real life they are happily settled.

Before they got together a year ago, Samia had split from husband, Matthew, father of Freya, who turns three next month.

Samia has never talked about her new romance or her divorce and still won’t – but she confirms she is “very happy” as she discusses being a single mum.

Much to her relief, Freya is showing signs of becoming Britain’s next top gymnastic champion rather than following in her mum’s footsteps.

“She watched the Olympics and she now wants to be a gymnast,” chuckles Samia.

“I do think she will be a performer – well, her nursery is convinced she will be! She is always doing pop routines for everyone. But I would never be a pushy mum. I would actually try to deter her, as being an actress is very tough.

“I love being a mum and it gives you a totally different perspective on life. My priorities have completely changed since having Freya. I look at all her lovely features like her tiny fingers and I just can’t believe she is mine.”

With a child waking her up early each morning, Samia says her partying days are very much over,

“I love my job on Corrie so much, but when I have finished, I just want to rush home and spend time with Freya,” she adds. “At weekends, I love nothing more than doing girly things with her and chilling out together.

“When you are a mum, you know you have got far bigger fish to fry than worrying about the little things.

“I used to be such a worrier but now I don’t give anything a second thought.”

The actress puts her petite size 8 frame down to her fast metabolism and regular workouts in her home gym.

“I use my treadmill at home, but I also think I have inherited good genes,” she admits. “My dad had a slight frame, too. I think I take after the Middle Eastern side of the family.”

Yet working out is the last thing on Samia’s mind at the moment as she recovers from a recent operation on her right wrist which left it heavily bandaged.

“I can’t wait to be firing on all cylinders again,” she says. “An operation on your wrist is never nice. But I am fine.”

In July, Samia celebrated turning 30 with a big party for family and friends rather than getting all gloomy about entering her fourth decade.

“I am enjoying my 30s,” she says. “It is not as scary as I thought it would be and I do feel more confident.

“You don’t take yourself seriously. You don’t feel like you have to be a certain person and, as I’ve got older and become a mum, I have got a lot less insecure about my looks. It’s more heightened because of the job I do and in the past there have been times when I have, but nowadays I have got more to worry about than the way I look!”

Would she ever consider going under the surgeon’s knife?

“It’s not something I have ever thought of but I guess you can never say never,” she replies honestly.

Having starred in the soap since the age of 17, has she ever considered quitting?

“I never thought I would still be here if I am honest,” she laughs. “I was happy to do three months and so to have been in Corrie for more than 12 years is incredible.

“I feel like I have grown up with Maria as I was 17 when I joined and now I am 30.

“It is a great job to have and I love it. There are always great storylines and I have got some lovely friends on set.

“I am happy to take each day as it comes. Besides, with the current climate you would be silly to leave.

“I don’t know what I would do that’s better than what I am doing right now. It’s brilliant fun to be part of such an amazing show. I am really happy.”

----------


## alan45

Interview in Daily Mirror

Suddenly having a newborn baby to care for is a challenging time for any young mum.

Aside from the sleepless nights and endless nappy changing, those early days can be an emotional roller coaster at the best of times.

But after the birth of her daughter Freya nearly three years ago Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has revealed she also had to contend with a frightening lump in her breast.

The worried TV actress, who plays Maria Connor, rushed to her doctor hoping she would allay her fears, only to be told she must go for immediate tests to discover if the lump was cancerous or not.

As she talks about her cancer scare for the first time, 30-year-old Samia admits that she did start to panic as the âwhat ifsâ raced through her mind.

âIt was really scary,â she says.

âI had just had Freya and she was only three months old when suddenly I came across a lump on my breast that was like a really hard pea. It wasnât even a case of checking my breasts, as it was just there and so very obvious. I felt so scared.

âI went to the doctor straight away and I was hoping she was going to say âoh, donât worryâ, but I was very frightened when instead she said: âActually we donât want to get caught out with things like this, you need to see a specialistâ.

âTo hear that was terrifying, and luckily for me I do have private health insurance so I could go that evening for a hospital scan to get it checked out.

âIt was horrendous and in those few hours while I was waiting, all sorts of horrid things went through my mind. You worry so much.â

And you can understand why. While she was pregnant, her dad, Joseph, died aged 65 of oesophagus cancer.

Samia, along with her family, helped nurse him during his year-long fight before he died in a hospice.

So it was to Samiaâs huge relief when the scan showed her lump was benign.

âIt was a case of my hormones playing up as I was breast-feeding,â she says. âI was so relieved. I am so glad I did get it checked out and itâs made me very aware now. I check my breasts on a regular basis. Itâs so important to.â


For this reason she is pleased Coronation Street bosses have decided to tackle the subject with Maria, who next month faces her own breast cancer scare in the soap.

âBecause itâs so sensitive, we worked with Macmillan on the storyline as we wanted to get it right,â she says. âI know myself how it feels and how scary it is and I think a lot of women will identify with what Maria has to go through.

âAs an actress, it is challenging filming harrowing scenes and I hope people will feel I have approached it sensitively.

âMaria goes through very similar emotions as I did, but it is far worse for her as she doesnât get the results back so quickly and she really stresses out about it.â

But that is not the only issue Samia is having to face.

The hard-hitting cancer plotline paves the way for a budding romance with Mariaâs best friend, Marcus, who is gay. Played by Charlie Condou, whoâs gay in real life, viewers will see the pair start dating.

âMarcus finds Maria crying about her breast cancer scare and, eventually, he manages to find out what is wrong,â explains Samia.

âShe is dating Jason Grimshaw but itâs Marcus who she wants to accompany her to the hospital.

âThey are good friends but the lines start to get blurred. She knows he is gay but she canât help her feelings for him.

âOn paper, Jason is the best choice for her but she canât stop her feelings for Marcus.â

The explosive storyline will, undoubtedly, become a big talking point as it raises the delicate issue of whether gay men should get romantically involved with women or not.

It certainly took Samia by surprise and she admits she was taken aback when she first discovered that Maria would fall hook, line and sinker for Marcus.

âI was completely shocked,â says the actress. âI found it weird and I didnât want to do it at first.

âIt is such a sensitive area and it was completely unexpected. But after a while, I realised this does happen in real life and I do think it is a good issue to tackle. It will get people talking and I know some people will be pleased they do get together. People stop me in the street and ask me why Maria isnât with Marcus.â


But there will be repercussions for the couple, reveals Samia. âIt is going to affect Jason heavily,â she adds. âThe whole street turns against them. They are happy initially, but long term, I am not so sure. With Maria, there is never a happy ending. At some point I will be crying again!â

Life has mirrored art for Samia over the breast scare plotline and also in romance â she is dating actor Will Thorp, who played her screen boyfriend Chris Gray. Despite splitting in the soap, in real life they are happily settled.

Before they got together a year ago, Samia had split from husband, Matthew, father of Freya, who turns three next month.

Samia has never talked about her new romance or her divorce and still wonât â but she confirms she is âvery happyâ as she discusses being a single mum.

Much to her relief, Freya is showing signs of becoming Britainâs next top gymnastic champion rather than following in her mumâs footsteps.

âShe watched the Olympics and she now wants to be a gymnast,â chuckles Samia.

âI do think she will be a performer â well, her nursery is convinced she will be! She is always doing pop routines for everyone. But I would never be a pushy mum. I would actually try to deter her, as being an actress is very tough.

âI love being a mum and it gives you a totally different perspective on life. My priorities have completely changed since having Freya. I look at all her lovely features like her tiny fingers and I just canât believe she is mine.â

With a child waking her up early each morning, Samia says her partying days are very much over,

âI love my job on Corrie so much, but when I have finished, I just want to rush home and spend time with Freya,â she adds. âAt weekends, I love nothing more than doing girly things with her and chilling out together.

âWhen you are a mum, you know you have got far bigger fish to fry than worrying about the little things.

âI used to be such a worrier but now I donât give anything a second thought.â

The actress puts her petite size 8 frame down to her fast metabolism and regular workouts in her home gym.

âI use my treadmill at home, but I also think I have inherited good genes,â she admits. âMy dad had a slight frame, too. I think I take after the Middle Eastern side of the family.â

Yet working out is the last thing on Samiaâs mind at the moment as she recovers from a recent operation on her right wrist which left it heavily bandaged.

âI canât wait to be firing on all cylinders again,â she says. âAn operation on your wrist is never nice. But I am fine.â

In July, Samia celebrated turning 30 with a big party for family and friends rather than getting all gloomy about entering her fourth decade.

âI am enjoying my 30s,â she says. âIt is not as scary as I thought it would be and I do feel more confident.

âYou donât take yourself seriously. You donât feel like you have to be a certain person and, as Iâve got older and become a mum, I have got a lot less insecure about my looks. Itâs more heightened because of the job I do and in the past there have been times when I have, but nowadays I have got more to worry about than the way I look!â

Would she ever consider going under the surgeonâs knife?

âItâs not something I have ever thought of but I guess you can never say never,â she replies honestly.

Having starred in the soap since the age of 17, has she ever considered quitting?

âI never thought I would still be here if I am honest,â she laughs. âI was happy to do three months and so to have been in Corrie for more than 12 years is incredible.

âI feel like I have grown up with Maria as I was 17 when I joined and now I am 30.

âIt is a great job to have and I love it. There are always great storylines and I have got some lovely friends on set.

âI am happy to take each day as it comes. Besides, with the current climate you would be silly to leave.

âI donât know what I would do thatâs better than what I am doing right now. Itâs brilliant fun to be part of such an amazing show. I am really happy.â

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street crimper Maria Connor is to lock lips with her gay best mate Marcus Dent.

Samia Ghadie, who plays hairdresser and single mum Maria in the ITV1 soap, revealed that her character's long-running crush on her midwife pal develops into something more after he supports her during a breast cancer scare.

The actress, who has been on Coronation Street for more than 12 years, said the pair end up kissing after Maria gets upset about finding a lump in her breast.

Samia said: "She doesn't tell anybody about it. And then Marcus comes in and finds her crying on the sofa at home and kind of gets it out of her, what's wrong with her."

Referring to Maria's feelings for Marcus, played by Charlie Condou, she said: "I think Maria's secretly quite pleased about it, that it's Marcus who has found her. He's the perfect person who she'd want to be with in this situation.

"At the end of the week, they're having a drink after what's been going on... I can't reveal the outcome! It's really emotional, the emotions take over and they end up kissing."

But what about poor builder's mate Jason Grimshaw, who has been dating Maria in recent weeks?

Samia teased: "This is the other thing, the other spanner in the works. She's kind of been throwing herself into this relationship with Jason and told him he can move in and stuff.

"That makes it even more complicated when she realises that Marcus may have feelings for her, because I think that's why she's throwing herself into the relationship with Jason. She just thinks 'Well, there's no way that Marcus will ever feel what I feel'. And now, obviously, things have changed."

----------


## alan45

Yesterday the Mirror had a story about Toyah Battersby returning to Coronation Street, which turned out to be a non-story.* Let's hope today's Corrie spoiler has a bit more to it.

The Mirror says today that Maria will be pregnant with Marcus' baby.* Oh well, as Marcus is a midwife Maria should have no problems if she's alone on a beach this time when she goes into labour, like she did with baby Liam, as long as Marcus is with her.

Speaking of baby Liam, where the chuck has he gone?

The paper says that Samia Ghadie and Charlie Condou, who play Maria and Marcus, were said to be “thrilled” when they heard of the baby plans – not least because it cements their futures in the show. And The Mirror reveals there were plans for Marcus to struggle with his sexuality and fall for Maria as far back as summer last year, but Corrie boses held back on giving the green light to the plotline.

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

Yesterday the Mirror had a story about Toyah Battersby returning to Coronation Street, which turned out to be a non-story.* Let's hope today's Corrie spoiler has a bit more to it.

The Mirror says today that Maria will be pregnant with Marcus' baby.* Oh well, as Marcus is a midwife Maria should have no problems if she's alone on a beach this time when she goes into labour, like she did with baby Liam, as long as Marcus is with her.

Speaking of baby Liam, where the chuck has he gone?

The paper says that Samia Ghadie and Charlie Condou, who play Maria and Marcus, were said to be âthrilledâ when they heard of the baby plans â not least because it cements their futures in the show. And The Mirror reveals there were plans for Marcus to struggle with his sexuality and fall for Maria as far back as summer last year, but Corrie boses held back on giving the green light to the plotline.

----------


## Perdita

Sharon Marshall said on This Morning that she will not be pregnant, that storyline won't happen

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has reportedly had a boob job.

The 30-year-old actress, who plays Maria Connor in the ITV soap, underwent the Â£4,000 procedure to boost her breast size from an A to a C cup, The Sun reports.

"She's gone up a few sizes as a confidence boost. She's not trying to be the new Jordan," a friend said.

Ghadie reportedly had the surgery at the Transform Pines Hospital in Manchester two weeks ago during a break from filming.

The insider added: "She's pleased with the results and has never felt sexier."

The soap star's Dancing on Ice skating partner Sylvain Longchambon, who she started dating on the show, is said to be "thrilled" with her new look.

----------


## Perdita

Samia Ghadie  has reportedly signed a new Coronation Street contract, keeping her on the show for another year.

The actress - who has played Maria Connor on the soap since 2000 - has been offered Â£110,000 to stay on the ITV series until July 2014. The sum matches the salary of some of the programme's highest-paid stars.

According to the Daily Star, Coronation Street boss Stuart Blackburn was eager to secure Ghadie's role for another year after the recent departure of several young female cast members.

Helen Flanagan and Sacha Parkinson quit the soap in 2011 and Michelle Keegan has recently given her notice after playing Tina McIntyre for five years.

A show source said: "Samia has been on the show for a long time and is hugely popular with viewers.

"Stuart was determined to keep her and he has been given big budgets to retain the show's biggest names. He's delighted she has agreed to stay and has some major storylines planned for her.

"Samia's character Maria has been quiet for the past few months but that's all about to change."

Ghadie recently moved in with her professional skater boyfriend Sylvain Longchambon. The couple began dating after they were partnered together on this year's series of Dancing on Ice.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has revealed that she is planning to have another baby.

The Maria Connor actress, who already has daughter Freya from a previous relationship, wants to extend her family with new partner Sylvain Longchambon.

Samia Ghadie and Sylvain Longchambon at the wedding of Helen Worth and Trevor Dawson.
Â© Rex Features
Samia Ghadie with Sylvain Longchambon


Ghadie met Longchambon in January this year after they were paired together on Dancing on Ice and subsequently became the subject of romance rumours.

"In the future it would be nice to have more children as Sylvain is great with kids," Ghadie told OK! magazine.

On the subject of marriage, she continued: "We're just happy as we are. To be honest, we haven't really thought about it yet."

"I definitely want to be a dad one day," Longchambon added.

The couple moved in together in April.

Ghadie is also thought to have signed a new deal worth Â£110,000 back in June to stay on Coronation Street for another year.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has revealed that she is planning to have another baby.

The Maria Connor actress, who already has daughter Freya from a previous relationship, wants to extend her family with new partner Sylvain Longchambon.

Samia Ghadie and Sylvain Longchambon at the wedding of Helen Worth and Trevor Dawson.
Â© Rex Features
Samia Ghadie with Sylvain Longchambon


Ghadie met Longchambon in January this year after they were paired together on Dancing on Ice and subsequently became the subject of romance rumours.

"In the future it would be nice to have more children as Sylvain is great with kids," Ghadie told OK! magazine.

On the subject of marriage, she continued: "We're just happy as we are. To be honest, we haven't really thought about it yet."

"I definitely want to be a dad one day," Longchambon added.

The couple moved in together in April.

Ghadie is also thought to have signed a new deal worth Â£110,000 back in June to stay on Coronation Street for another year.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie will have grittier storyline material this year as her character Maria Connor is pushed to the edge.

Maria has heartache in store over the next few months as Todd Grimshaw sets his sights on her partner Marcus Dent, hoping to steal him away from her.

Whichever way the love triangle progresses, fans know that Charlie Condou - who plays Marcus - is leaving the ITV soap later this year.

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn explained: "Todd's back on the scene and he's never been quite convinced that Marcus was right with Maria. He's going to push and push and push on that one. He's a very different Todd, a damaged Todd and a dangerous Todd."

He added: "Maria's world is going to be ripped apart - completely ripped apart. She's a woman on the edge of a mental breakdown, a nervous breakdown."

Maria's downward spiral is linked to her relationship trouble but will also be a storyline in its own right.

Ghadie, who has been quieter on screen over the past year, is thought to be delighted with the future plans for her character.

----------

swmc66 (11-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

She is one boring character

----------

Chloe O'brien (11-01-2014), lizann (15-01-2014), Perdita (11-01-2014), tammyy2j (17-01-2014)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Looks like she will be staying at Audrey's flat then.

----------


## swmc66

We never see her son....very strange. Who was looks after him when they are both out in the evening.

----------


## Perdita

> We never see her son....very strange. Who was looks after him when they are both out in the evening.


Ozzy because he sure looks like he is staying indoors too much without getting exercise ... :Stick Out Tongue: 

 I presume that Maria and Marcus have friends outside of Coronation Street that might babysit if all other Corrie residents are attending the same events or as a rule it is Emily that seems to be resident babysitter

----------

tammyy2j (17-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

the actress who plays Maria cannot act so she will struggle with the mental illness story line as will we!

----------

GloriaW (01-02-2014), lizann (02-02-2014), Perdita (16-01-2014), tammyy2j (17-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbi...-Todd-Grimshaw

Maria Connor is set to feel heartbreak again, after she catches boyfriend Marcus Dent in bed with Todd Grimshaw

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## inkyskin

> We never see her son....very strange. Who was looks after him when they are both out in the evening.


the same people who look after fiz and tyrones kids i think!

----------


## inkyskin

> We never see her son....very strange. Who was looks after him when they are both out in the evening.


the same people who look after fiz and tyrones kids i think!

----------


## GloriaW

> the actress who plays Maria cannot act so she will struggle with the mental illness story line as will we!


Do you ever have that right! One of the worst soap actresses going. Remember how godawful she was with the Liam storyline? And they insisted on giving her big dramatic scenes as well. Which only highlghted how lacking she was.

----------


## Perdita

Maria Connor's dreams of a happy family life with Marcus Dent crumble on Coronation Street next week as she catches him in a compromising position with Todd Grimshaw.

A devastated Maria discovers her partner's infidelity after scheming Todd seduces Marcus while he is viewing a showhouse.

Here, Samia Ghadie - who plays Maria - discusses her character's heartbreak and the implications for her future.

Has Maria had any suspicions that Marcus might fancy Todd? 
"No, not at all. Maria has asked Marcus so many times whether he's sure about her and whether she's enough for him. Every time she's brought it up, he's reassured her, which has put those suspicions to the back of Maria's mind. Maria just thinks Todd is a good friend and that's as far as it goes." 

Do you think that Maria has been quite naive about Todd's behaviour towards Marcus?
"I'd say so yes. I think she has been naive about the whole situation from start to finish. She's been so consumed by her hunt for a new house. Maria's got this image of the perfect family in a perfect home with a white picket fence, and it's distracted her from seeing the reality of the situation. She's failed to see how strange it is that Todd appears everywhere they go and how much he has been sniffing around Marcus." 

Do you think it was always a possibility that Marcus was going to go off with another man? 
"Absolutely. I think Maria and Marcus were doomed from the start! They had such a great friendship but the lines became blurred. Both of them started to see it as love and as something deeper than just friends. Essentially, I think all they were ever meant to be was just good friends - I think they fell in love with their friendship. Ultimately Marcus is gay and there was always a danger that this would happen."

Wanting to get Marcus on side, Todd tells him and Maria a sob story about his father.
Â© ITV
Todd has been flirting with Marcus for weeks

What does Maria think of Todd before she discovers what is going on?
"Maria feels really sorry for Todd. He's leaned on Maria and Marcus quite a bit and she thought it was because he feels quite left out of Jason's relationship with his dad. She's happy to befriend him because he's come back from London and doesn't have many friends in Weatherfield anymore. She's not seen anything sinister in his behaviour so she has no reason to suspect him." 

Can you tell us about the moment that Maria walks into the showhouse?
"The moment Maria walks into the showroom with Audrey is just awful. She's so excited to show Audrey her dream home. As they go into the house, they literally catch Todd and Marcus in a compromising situation! It's horrendous for Maria, she's completely stunned and it's almost like it's not happening. She just turns around and walks out. It's like her world has come to a standstill. She's devastated."

What happens next?
"Marcus quickly gets dressed and runs after her, but Audrey whisks Maria back to the Street in the car. Marcus follows them and tries to speak to Maria back on the Street, but she just flies at him. She loses it and lashes out at him."

Todd and Marcus get carried away
Â© ITV
Todd and Marcus get carried away

Maria and Audrey enter the house.....
Â© ITV
Maria and Audrey enter the house.....

Is Maria humiliated as well because Audrey was also there? 
"I don't think it's mattered too much in the grand scheme of things that Audrey was there. If anything it was probably better for Maria that Audrey was there to calm her down and take her home. Audrey's like family to Maria and she will always be there for her."

Does it make matters worse that Marcus did this in their dream home? 
"Maria is furious that he's done it full stop, regardless of where it was. The cherry on the cake was that he was caught in their dream house and he's shattered her dreams completely." 

Maria tells Marcus that it's over between them, but is that just a knee-jerk reaction?
"No, she means it. Her worst fears have been realised and she can't get past that. There's absolutely no chance that she could think of getting back with him. He's done the one thing that she was most scared of him doing to her. Maria spent so much time defending their relationship and he's betrayed her." 

Maria finds out that Fiz had suspicions about Marcus and Todd.. How does she react?
"Maria is angry at the world and feels as though everyone is laughing at her, so when Fiz tells her this she goes mad. She tells Fiz that she doesn't need enemies with friends like her and throws her out. Fiz argues back and asks Maria whether she would have believed her anyway if she had have told her."

Maria tries to cheer Audrey up about her money problems. 
Â© ITV
Audrey will support Maria

What is Maria's attitude towards Todd in the aftermath?
"She wants to kill him. She is fuming with them both and can't believe they could have done this to her."

Is Maria having to fight against her love for Marcus?
"It's so hard because she's so hurt by it all. She loved him so much and she could see her future with him. Her world has come crashing down around her but she can't just stop loving him - but then Maria hates him in equal measure." 

Marcus begs Maria to give him a chance to talk. What happens next?
"That's all she gives him. Maria literally gives him two minutes of her time and it's Kirk who encourages her to do it. She's sarcastic and cold towards him. She only does it so he can't say he hasn't had a chance to explain."

What has Maria told Liam about what's happened? 
"Marcus asks her that and Maria tells him that Liam isn't quite ready for the truth. Even a couple of weeks down the line Liam is asking where Marcus is, and she just doesn't know what to tell him." 

Maria sees Todd and Marcus together in the Street. Does she think they are an item?
"Yes, her first thoughts are that they are now a couple. It's like another kick in the teeth for Maria - she thinks everyone is in on it."

Is is true that Maria could have a breakdown because of this?
"I think she's heading for some sort of breakdown. We might see a side to Maria that we haven't seen before and there'll be some unexpected behaviour from her, I'm sure! It's one betrayal too far, so all of her past tragedies will come to a head. She's got no trust in anyone anymore.

"It's fantastic to have this storyline and I knew it was always heading for disaster with Marcus. I'm pleased with the way it's turned out, and I think it'll open a lot of avenues for Maria to explore. It's going to create a lot more drama down the line."

----------


## 02ablake

Looking forward to Maria's storyline. I like Maria and Samia is a fantastic actress so I can't wait to see this played out.

----------


## lizann

> Looking forward to Maria's storyline. I like Maria and *Samia is a fantastic actress* so I can't wait to see this played out.


thanks i needed a laugh

----------


## lizann

> Looking forward to Maria's storyline. I like Maria and *Samia is a fantastic actress* so I can't wait to see this played out.


thanks i needed a laugh

----------


## swmc66

Unfortunately she lacks acting skills and they did not surface when Liam died so expect we will not see them during this storyline.

----------


## 02ablake

Whatever floats your boat. I stick to what I said Samia is a fantastic actress.

----------


## 02ablake

> Unfortunately she lacks acting skills and they did not surface when Liam died so expect we will not see them during this storyline.


I disagree I think she was fantastic during the whole Liam, Paul and Tony fiasco. Each to their own I guess.

----------


## 02ablake

> Unfortunately she lacks acting skills and they did not surface when Liam died so expect we will not see them during this storyline.


I disagree I think she was fantastic during the whole Liam, Paul and Tony fiasco. Each to their own I guess.

----------


## swmc66

we all have different views and that's ok

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder what she is going to do to Marcus to make him pay, maybe get him fired from the hospital or kill him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

All she can do is stop him seeing Liam and throw away his belongings.

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder what she is going to do to Marcus to make him pay, maybe get him fired from the hospital or kill him


I'd love her to get revenge somehow.

I agree about Samia being good which she's got a storyline to get her teeth into.  She's not the best actress but she's also not the worst, and Maria's a sympathetic and likeable character (in my opinion).  I really felt for her when she found Marcus and Todd together.

----------


## Perdita

I hope she just moves on without trying to get any revenge, it won't help her to win him back should she be stupid enough to want to and also won't change the fact he was enough attracted to somebody else to cheat on her  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> ...it won't help her to win him back should she be stupid enough to want to...


I can't see that happening...

----------


## Perdita

> I can't see that happening...


No, I can't but you never know

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I can't see that happening...


No, I can't but you never know

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Samia Ghadie and Alan Halsall filmed emotional scenes for the soap while out on location yesterday (March 18).

The actors, who play Maria Connor and Tyrone Dobbs, were pictured shooting at a park in Manchester for scenes due to air in a few weeks' time.

Samia Ghadie filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / MicPix Ltd
Samia Ghadie filming on location for Corrie

Alan Halsall & Samia Ghadie filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / MicPix Ltd
Alan Halsall & Samia Ghadie filming on location

The episode in question sees Tyrone offering a shoulder to cry on for Maria as she breaks down in tears following her recent heartbreak.

When Tyrone's partner Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine) then arrives on the scene, she appears curious to see the ex-couple looking so close.

Alan Halsall & Samia Ghadie filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / MicPix Ltd
Tyrone comforts Maria

Alan Halsall & Samia Ghadie filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / MicPix Ltd
Tyrone and Maria share a hug

Maria was left devastated earlier this week as she discovered that her boyfriend Marcus Dent had been cheating on her with Todd Grimshaw.

Over the next few weeks, viewers will see Maria's actions become a cause for concern as she starts to behave out of character.

Sam Aston & Jennie McAlpine filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / MicPix Ltd
Sam Aston & Jennie McAlpine filming on location

Speaking in January, Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn explained: "Maria's world is going to be ripped apart - completely ripped apart. She's a woman on the edge of a mental breakdown, a nervous breakdown."

In an interview with Love Sunday magazine at the weekend, Ghadie added: "She's going to change a lot and she goes a bit darker. She gets bitter and causes trouble for people you wouldn't expect her to.

"I'm a bit worried people aren't going to like her. She's a bit disturbed and is craving attention. So watch this space."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2wR175WAu

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Ghadie added: "She's going to change a lot and she goes a bit darker. She gets bitter and causes trouble for people you wouldn't expect her to.
> 
> "I'm a bit worried people aren't going to like her. She's a bit disturbed and is craving attention. So watch this space."


Sounds good, I'm looking forward to seeing Maria go to the dark side  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

i hope she dont try to get back with tyrone

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Sounds good, I'm looking forward to seeing Maria go to the dark side


I am so dreading it  :Thumbsdown:

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Another person having a personality transplant

----------


## Perdita

> Another person having a personality transplant


Maria?  Think she has always been disturbed and craving attention

----------


## Perdita

> Another person having a personality transplant


Maria?  Think she has always been disturbed and craving attention

----------


## lizann

> Maria?  Think she has always been disturbed and craving attention


could she be tyrone's kirsty stalker?

----------


## lizann

> Maria?  Think she has always been disturbed and craving attention


could she be tyrone's kirsty stalker?

----------

tammyy2j (07-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Very possible

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Maria serves any purpose on the show time to cut her lose

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maria?  Think she has always been disturbed and craving attention


She never had a personality to me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Maria has been struggling in the fallout after Marcus' betrayal, but will it lead her down a dangerous path?

Leaning heavily on Tyrone for support, Maria begins to have feelings for him again and leans in for a kiss!

 Tyrone and Maria - Coronation Street - ITV

More than anything, I think Maria wants to be loved. She sees Tyrone and Fiz together and itâs just a reminder of what she doesnât have - what sheâs lost.
â Samia Ghadie, who plays Maria

Later, Maria texts Tyrone to apologise, but because Tyrone doesnât have her new mobile number, he automatically thinks itâs from the newly released Kirsty and is terrified.

Turning to Maria for support, she feels needed and decides to let him carry on thinking itâs Kirstyâ¦

 Fiz, Tyrone and Maria - Coronation Street - ITV
"Maira wants him to need her" says Samia, "And because Tyrone doesnât think he can lean on Fiz he turns to Maria for support."

"Itâs twisted but Maria feels wanted by Tyrone and because of that she finds it difficult to stop pretending to be Kirsty."

Will Maria get caught out? Or will she come to her senses before any more damage is done?

----------

tammyy2j (07-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has confirmed that her character Maria Connor will be the culprit behind Tyrone Dobbs's mystery texts.

As previously reported, Tyrone will be left fearful when he hears that Kirsty is now a free woman again, and then starts receiving a number of text messages signed off as "K".

However, Ghadie has confirmed on the official Coronation Street website that Maria will be the person responsible. 

The story kicks off after an increasingly vulnerable Maria starts to develop feelings for Tyrone once again, as she struggles to cope with her split from Marcus Dent.

After Tyrone lends Maria support following a confrontation with Todd, she misreads the signs and attempts to kiss him. 

Later, Maria texts Tyrone to apologise, but Tyrone doesn't have her new mobile number and automatically thinks it's from the newly released Kirsty.

Tyrone breaks the news to Fiz that Kirsty's been released
Â© ITV
Tyrone breaks bad news to Fiz

However, when Tyrone confides in Maria over his fears, she is happy to feel needed by him and doesn't set him straight, leaving him to believe Kirsty is back on the scene. 

Ghadie said: "Maria wants him to need her. And because Tyrone doesn't think he can lean on Fiz he turns to Maria for support.

"It's twisted but Maria feels wanted by Tyrone and because of that she finds it difficult to stop pretending to be Kirsty."

----------

tammyy2j (07-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> could she be tyrone's kirsty stalker?


Well done

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs will call the police on Maria Connor after learning that she is the mystery person who has been secretly terrorising him.   :Thumbsup: 

It was revealed yesterday (April 7) that Maria (Samia Ghadie) will leave Tyrone (Alan Halsall) terrified when she sends him a number of text messages pretending to be his violent ex-fiancÃ©e Kirsty Soames, who has been released from prison.

Maria's devious actions are part of a plan to grow closer to Tyrone as he leans on her for support throughout the ordeal, but her plan comes under threat when David Platt becomes the first person to uncover her secret. 

However, the Daily Star reports that Tyrone and his partner Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine) will discover the truth when he rings the number of his stalker and realises that the messages have been sent from Maria's new phone.

Feeling completely betrayed, Tyrone confronts Maria over her actions, before calling the police and reporting her.

Coronation Street airs the start of the texting storyline next week.

----------

Glen1 (08-04-2014), lizann (08-04-2014), maidmarian (08-04-2014), swmc66 (11-04-2014), tammyy2j (14-04-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Still find it strange that she is kirk's sister. You hardly ever see them together. Only just recently.

----------


## lizann

> Still find it strange that she is kirk's sister. You hardly ever see them together. Only just recently.


he is funny and likeable and she is not

----------

Perdita (12-04-2014), tammyy2j (14-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Still find it strange that she is kirk's sister. You hardly ever see them together. Only just recently.


he is funny and likeable and she is not

----------

Perdita (12-04-2014), tammyy2j (14-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has warned that her character Maria Connor will have "a complete meltdown" when her ruthless deception is finally revealed.  _If only she could act_  :Wal2l: 

Maria's behaviour has taken a dark turn in recent weeks as she has been secretly terrorising Tyrone Dobbs with text messages pretending to be his violent ex Kirsty Soames.

Twisted Maria is sending the texts so that she can 'comfort' Tyrone (Alan Halsall) throughout the ordeal and steal him away from his partner Fiz Stape. However, the game is up for Maria later this month when Tyrone and Fiz finally realise what she is up to.

The reveal moment takes place when the police tell Fiz that Kirsty is abroad and is definitely not the person sending the texts. When Fiz then phones the 'Kirsty' number to investigate further, Tyrone is with Maria and answers the call, which leads to the truth coming out at last.

Ghadie told All About Soap: "Maria has just declared her love for him, so she has a complete meltdown when Tyrone discovers it was her sending the texts. Tyrone is quite aggressive, which is unlike him. The police get involved and it's just a very dark time for Maria.

"She says she did it because she loves him, and that makes no sense to anyone else. She's not in a good place mentally, so what would be weird behaviour for others just seems normal to Maria."

When Tyrone and Fiz decide to call in the police, viewers will be left to wonder how far they will pursue the case against their former friend.

Jennie McAlpine, who plays Fiz, added: "Fiz and Tyrone are caring people and they have a lot of history with Maria, so I hope they do forgive her. But I don't think Fiz could ever trust her again."

Coronation Street airs the Maria reveal on Monday, May 19 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

maidmarian (07-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Maria Connor will decide to take time out from the cobbles after her texting shame is revealed.   :Cheer: 

After weeks of manipulative behaviour, the game is finally up for Maria next week when Tyrone Dobbs and Fiz Stape learn that she is the real culprit behind the recent 'Kirsty' texts.

Shocked that Maria is the one who has been terrorising them in recent weeks, Tyrone and Fiz react angrily and report her to the police.

Samia Ghadie, who plays Maria, commented: "Maria is terrified when they report her to the police, but she's also terrified by what she's done. 

"She's basically had a nervous breakdown, she's not herself and I think it's a result of what's happened over the past few years."

With Maria facing a backlash over her actions, her brother Kirk steps in by urging Tyrone and Fiz to drop the charges.

Tyrone confronts Maria and tells her he knows she sent the texts
Â© ITV
Tyrone will be furious with Maria

Kirk also convinces Maria to visit their parents in Cyprus for a while, recognising that she needs a break to get herself back to normal again.

Ghadie added: "She's completely lost the plot and that's why she decides to go away for a while. She just needs to get away from Weatherfield and get back to being Maria.

"I think a break will do her the world of good. She needs to get away and let the dust settle with Tyrone and Fiz, and then try and start again."

Coronation Street airs these scenes next week on ITV. 


_Lets hope it is a nice long break_

----------

maidmarian (13-05-2014), swmc66 (14-05-2014), tammyy2j (13-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

wish she would take a long long long break from the show, miserable awful character dull as dishwater and her push with luke makes no sense

----------


## swmc66

The way she talks gets on my nerves almost as bad as Fiz

----------


## Dazzle

I really liked Maria during the Tony Gordon storyline (when everyone thought she was mad because she believed he killed Liam, but then she had a relationship with him - as you do).  She hasn't had anything interesting to do since, though, so has become a dull character.

----------


## Perdita

I have never taken to the character, for some reason, never missed her when she was away for maternity leave or just not being used much in storylines.  The so-called attempted rape that never was in the storyline with Tony Gordon did not help either ..

----------


## swmc66

her acting is so wooden

----------


## Dazzle

> her acting is so wooden


I agree she's not the strongest actor, but I think she's a lot better than some (Kate Ford for example).

----------


## Perdita

A bit better, would not say a lot better than Kate Ford  :Nono:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> A bit better, would not say a lot better than Kate Ford


Okay, okay...I take back the "a lot" part!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (06-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I agree she's not the strongest actor, but I think she's a lot better than some (Kate Ford for example).


na she is worse 

kate can at least play a good snarky bitch samia cant play any type

----------


## lizann

> I agree she's not the strongest actor, but I think she's a lot better than some (Kate Ford for example).


na she is worse 

kate can at least play a good snarky bitch samia cant play any type

----------


## swmc66

Kate Ford is a better Tracy than the first actress that played Tracy. Where do they find these people?

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Kate Ford has got good comic timing but I think she's a worse actress than Samia (who's storylines with Tony Gordon and, especially, her tragic stillbirth impressed me).  Kate Ford has _never_ impressed me!  In fact, her attempt at weeping and wailing ruined the wedding episodes for me.

I think Maria needs another direction rather than chasing her latest love interest.

----------

parkerman (07-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

I agree Dazzle. I think Kate Ford is hopeless. Mind you, I know Alan was always very impressed with her. :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree Dazzle. I think Kate Ford is hopeless. Mind you, I know Alan was always very impressed with her.


She was Alan's favourite character, if I remember correctly.  Well...maybe second favourite after Peggy Mitchell!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (08-11-2014), Perdita (07-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Well she must be popular with someone out there. Stuart Blackburn obviously likes her

----------


## swmc66

And her mum

----------


## Dazzle

> Well she must be popular with someone out there. Stuart Blackburn obviously likes her





> And her mum


Kate Ford has some fans due to her comic ability.  She even makes me laugh sometimes!  I like Deirdre, though she has the occasional dodgy acting moment herself.  She's very good on the whole, though, and is funny too.

I think the producers want to keep the Barlow family together as they're so important to Corrie's history.

----------


## lizann

where is alan these days

----------


## Dazzle

> where is alan these days


I think he had an argument with a short-lived member and gave up SB in disgust.  I hope he gets over it and comes back sometime.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, if you remember, I left at the same time basically over the same member. But I then decided I couldn't live without you all.  :Love: 

I'll see if I can persuade Alan to come back - we are Facebook Friends.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2014), lizann (09-11-2014), maidmarian (09-11-2014), TaintedLove (10-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think he had an argument with a short-lived member and gave up SB in disgust.  I hope he gets over it and comes back sometime.


Yes- I hope so Dazzle. Enjoyed his
posts when I joined.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> where is alan these days


thanks for asking Lizann.Ive wondered myself.
And Dazzle & Parkerman have given answer.

----------

lizann (09-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> But I then decided I couldn't live without you all.


We're very glad you came back to us.  :Smile: 




> I'll see if I can persuade Alan to come back - we are Facebook Friends.


Is he doing ok?

----------


## Perdita

Samia Ghadie has announced that she is pregnant with her second child.

The Coronation Street actress revealed the news via her Twitter account.

It will be Ghadie's second child, but her first with partner Sylvain Longchambon, who has retweeted the news.

The pair met when they were partnered on Dancing on Ice in 2012.

Samia Ghadie and Sylvain Longchambon attend a dinner in honour of actor, Bill Tarmey
Samia Ghadie and Sylvan Longchambon

Ghadie already has a daughter Freya with her ex-husband, property developer Matthew Smith.

She previously spoke about wanting to have a child with Longchambon in 2013, saying: "In the future it would be nice to have more children as Sylvain is great with kids."


_I wonder if they write the pregnancy into the storyline with Luke or if we see more baggy clothes and big handbags_

----------

maidmarian (26-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Do we have to have a Maria return? I dread what exit line and return they come up with!

----------

lizann (29-03-2015), Perdita (29-03-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> Samia Ghadie has announced that she is pregnant with her second child.
> 
> The Coronation Street actress revealed the news via her Twitter account.
> 
> It will be Ghadie's second child, but her first with partner Sylvain Longchambon, who has retweeted the news.
> 
> The pair met when they were partnered on Dancing on Ice in 2012.
> 
> Samia Ghadie and Sylvain Longchambon attend a dinner in honour of actor, Bill Tarmey
> ...


And Cushions to hug

----------


## owenlee4me

> Samia Ghadie has announced that she is pregnant with her second child.
> 
> The Coronation Street actress revealed the news via her Twitter account.
> 
> It will be Ghadie's second child, but her first with partner Sylvain Longchambon, who has retweeted the news.
> 
> The pair met when they were partnered on Dancing on Ice in 2012.
> 
> Samia Ghadie and Sylvain Longchambon attend a dinner in honour of actor, Bill Tarmey
> ...


And Cushions to hug

----------


## lizann

> Do we have to have a Maria return? I dread what exit line and return they come up with!


kill maria off give liam to kirk or carla

----------


## lizann

> Do we have to have a Maria return? I dread what exit line and return they come up with!


kill maria off give liam to kirk or carla

----------


## owenlee4me

> Do we have to have a Maria return? I dread what exit line and return they come up with!


why bother with her return? don't think she will be a miss, her part is stretched at best

----------


## owenlee4me

> Do we have to have a Maria return? I dread what exit line and return they come up with!


why bother with her return? don't think she will be a miss, her part is stretched at best

----------


## swmc66

For some reason they will bring her  back as they don't understand how the characters are seen by the viewers.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has teased upcoming drama for her character Maria Connor's relationship with Luke Britton.
Maria's romance with Luke has gone from strength to strength this year, but Ghadie has teased that could all be about to change.
Speaking in her OK column, the actress said: "I've been pretty busy at Corrie the last couple of weeks doing lots of scenes with Dean Fagan who plays Luke - Maria's current love interest.
"Things have been going pretty well between our characters for a while so I think Maria is due a bit of drama.
"I think the writers agree too judging by our recent scripts. It's been fun to film though. I hope you enjoy watching it when it airs in a few weeks."
Ghadie also revealed that the cast have been given top secret scripts for the live episode that is due to air in September. She previously confirmed that she wouldn't be taking part due to being on maternity leave at the time.
She said: "The live episode is looming ever closer too. As I said, unfortunately I can't take part this time but as we film approx six weeks ahead of transmission, filming is beginning next week for the block of episodes surrounding it.
"The cast have been given all the scripts, apart from the actual hour long episode of the live as that is under lock and key, so even we don't know exactly what's happening!
"All we do know is that there will be life changing events for some of our most loved characters - I can't tell you which ones though!"

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2015), maidmarian (17-07-2015), swmc66 (19-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

i hate all the talk of top secret for live episodes obviously as they film before and after of live scenes so know what is happening

 maria is a character who has too far long stayed brings nothing to the show

----------


## lizann

i hate all the talk of top secret for live episodes obviously as they film before and after of live scenes so know what is happening

 maria is a character who has too far long stayed brings nothing to the show

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Samia Ghadie and her fiancÃ© Sylvain Longchambon have become parents to a baby boy.

Yves Joseph Longchambon was born by caesarean section on Thursday (September 24) and weighed 8lb 9oz.

The couple told OK! they named their son after Longchambon's brother and Ghadie's late father.

The pair met after being partnered together on Dancing on Ice in 2012, and announced their engagement earlier this year.

Samia Ghadie and Sylvain Longchambon attend a dinner in honour of actor, Bill Tarmey

Ghadie has a 7-year-old daughter Freya from her previous marriage to property developer Matthew Smith.

She previously spoke about wanting to have a child with Longchambon in 2013, saying: "In the future it would be nice to have more children as Sylvain is great with kids."

Congratulations to them  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Samia Ghadie has revealed when viewers should expect Maria back on the cobbles.

The actress is currently on maternity leave, and gave birth to a baby boy named Yves in September.

She wrote in a blog on OK! Online that she hopes to go back to work in February.

"I had a chat witih my bosses at Corrie last week regarding my return date," Ghadie said. "As the storylines are planned four months in advance, they needed an idea of when I'll be ready to start working again.

"We have agreed that towards the end of February is a good time for us, meaning I'll be back on screen around April.

"That gives me a few more precious months at home with baby before I'm back on the cobbles, and from what I hear, there will be some big changes ahead for Maria when she returns from Cyprus! Exciting!"

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

so she stays in Cyprus looking after her mum for nearly six months?

that's some fall!!

----------


## Perdita

Mum might not get better so soon and with a bit of luck, Maria will stay with her for even longer  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (06-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Extract from an interview with Samia Ghadie (Maria Connor)

Returning to Coronation Street
Now January is here I am on count down to returning to work. I go back to Corrie towards the end of next month and it feels like my maternity leave has flown by! I must admit though, I can't wait for you all to see what Maria has been upto when she returns from Cyprus.* I think you might be shocked â I was when I heard*!

OK.CO.UK


Now what could shock us???  Will it involve Luke?  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Now what could shock us??? Will it involve Luke?


Maybe she comes back married after a whirlwind romance?  Perhaps she's decided to open her own donkey sanctuary in Weatherfield?  Maybe she's been left horribly disfigured after some disastrous plastic surgery?  :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (10-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe she comes back married after a whirlwind romance?  Perhaps she's decided to open her own donkey sanctuary in Weatherfield?  Maybe she's been left horribly disfigured after some plastic surgery went horribly wrong?


Hahahhaa     I can imagine the marriage bit and the donkey sanctuary ... no way would she have gone for plastic surgery that has gone wrong ...  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hahahhaa     I can imagine the marriage bit and the donkey sanctuary ... no way would she have gone for plastic surgery that has gone wrong ...


I personally think the donkey sanctuary's the least likely option. Where the heck would she put them? The Red Rec?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> I personally think the donkey sanctuary's the least likely option. Where the heck would she put them? The Red Rec?


Her parents had dog kennels somewhere ... maybe they could be converted to accommodate donkeys  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Her parents had dog kennels somewhere ... maybe they could be converted to accommodate donkeys


Perfect!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

comes back with a girlfriend who is an ass  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe she brings back a new man-and is pregnant. Maybe not as she has been ringng luke a lot. Maybe she has come into money. Anyway whatever it is she is BORING please don't gve her more air time

----------

lizann (10-01-2016), Perdita (10-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe she brings back a new man-and is pregnant. Maybe not as she has been ringng luke a lot. Maybe she has come into money. Anyway whatever it is she is BORING please don't gve her more air time


Never have taken to the character and I think it is because I am not keen on the actress (sorry Samia  :Embarrassment: )  Whatever storyline she had, I found her irritating or boring, certainly a character I have never missed when she was away

----------

lizann (10-01-2016), parkerman (10-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Samia Ghadie has revealed a few details about her Corrie character Maria Connor's return to the cobbles, saying that she will have "surprise news".

Writing in her column for OK!, Ghadie posted a picture of upcoming scripts for her planned April return to Coronation Street following maternity leave.

"Maria has been a busy girl while she has been away at the Donkey sanctuary in Cyprus! It's not long before everyone learns of her surprise news," the actress wrote.

"I won't spoil what that surprise is but the scripts made me laugh out loud!"

She added: "I am really looking forward to catching up with everyone at work, a part of me is a bit nervous though, I've not acted for 6 months so I'll have to get back into the swing of things quickly."

Ghadie gave birth to a baby boy, Yves, back in September.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

As far as i am concerned she has never acted

----------

parkerman (13-02-2016), Perdita (13-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It looks like Maria will be having much more of a starring role on Coronation Street in months to come.   :Crying: 

Samia Ghadie said new producer Kate Oates has some big plans for her character, who hasn't had a whole lot to do over the past few years.

The actress told OK Magazine: "I had a meeting with Kate (our new producer) last week to discuss where we both think my character Maria, should be heading. 

"Kate shared a few exciting ideas and storylines so I'm really excited about that!

"My character has been a bit quiet over the last couple of years which has been fine as it's been great having a bit more time at home, but after hearing what is in store for me at work, I feel ready for some fresh challenges."

The actress returned to filming in February after her maternity leave. She had a baby boy, Yves, back in September.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2016), maidmarian (30-04-2016), tammyy2j (03-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

bad move this by kate oates for me

----------

tammyy2j (03-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Oh no this is a terrible sign

----------

tammyy2j (03-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

:EEK!:  Coronation Street star Samia Ghadie has teased an exciting storyline coming up for her character Maria Connor.

Maria has experienced quieter times since returning to Weatherfield earlier this year following a stint abroad, but that could all be about to change.

Although Maria is currently happily engaged to boyfriend Luke Britton, Ghadie has teased that there could be trouble in paradise.

"I've started a new storyline at Corrie recently," Ghadie said in her OK! online blog. "It's been really exciting opening the new scripts and reading what's coming!  

"Since Maria and Luke got engaged, things have been quite smooth for them so it's just been a matter of time before something or someone is going to change that.

"I love it when there's a bit of drama for my character and this new storyline has different threads to it involving quite a few people. There's trouble ahead in more ways than one!"

Coronation Street continues on Sunday, June 19 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

samia like kym marsh thinks too highly of their unpopular unliked characters

----------


## swmc66

Caz is going to try and cause trouble for maria i think

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is lining up a big new plot for Maria Connor, which will see her break off her engagement to Luke Britton after a one-night stand with Aidan. 

Luke proposed to Maria earlier this year, but their romance is set to come crashing down when she gives in to temptation with Aidan - who is currently in a relationship with Eva Price.

The scandalous new plot was confirmed at a Coronation Street press event today (July 22), in which new producer Kate Oates has been discussing her plans for the first time.

Eva can no longer hold her tongue
Â©  ITV
Speaking about the plot that will take hold in August, Oates said: "Aidan regrets it but Maria doesn't so much. She decides that if things were different, Aidan would be someone she was interested in, which is slightly inconvenient for poor Luke, who I think is the most tolerant man in Weatherfield.

"So Maria does the decent thing and ends it with him but this terrifies poor Aidan who is worried she might now come after him. He worries that he has slept with a crazy lady. Maria finds that mildly insulting, so what we see is a wedge there between her and Aidan.

"Eva is blissfully unaware but what we are going to see is her and Aidan's relationship go from something that was very passionate to him completely removing himself from her."

Caz Hammond causes tension between Luke Britton and Maria Connor in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Oates also teased that Caz Hammond could cause problems for Maria as the long-running storyline develops.

"There is a dilemma in Maria's life and that comes in the form of Caz," Oates said. "She is complicated and she brings those complications to Maria's life. 

"For me, that story is about testing Maria and putting her at jeopardy, but it is actually a chapter in this long-running storyline we are going to see between Aidan, Maria and Eva.

"They are the people she will turn to because Eva is a great friend and Aidan is a great support, but it means that Maria has broken that very important rule about sleeping with your friend's boyfriend.

Samia Ghadie, who plays Maria, has previously hinted at an exciting new story for her character, but further details have been kept under wraps until now.

Digital Spy

 :Sick:  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (23-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> 


Indeed, Perdy!

If this is an example of Kate Oakes "new" style. We could be in for a rough time!!!

----------

Perdita (23-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Indeed, Perdy!
> 
> If this is an example of Kate Oakes "new" style. We could be in for a rough time!!!


  No doubt in my mind  :Sad: 

I am just so disappointed that all soaps seem to make their characters have one-night stands, ending in pregnancies as none of the females of child bearing age ever take contraception or couples donÂ´t practice safe sex, apart from Jacob and Gabbi in Emmerdale recently, but that was probably a guest scriptwriter who does not know how to write for soaps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (23-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Aidan would be better with Alya and Maria better back with her parents in Cyprus

----------

Perdita (24-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Samia said in her latest OK mag column that this week she is filming the saddest scenes she has in all her time there as they say goodbye to a cast member, any ideas?

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016), Splashy (10-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Samia said in her latest OK mag column that this week she is filming the saddest scenes she has in all her time there as they say goodbye to a cast member, any ideas?


Intriguing!  It sounds like it could be someone Samia works closely with. Isn't there supposed to be a "legend" being killed off as part of the stunt that's happening in the autumn (which involves David)?  I seriously doubt they would kill him off even if Jack was leaving though.  How about Audrey?  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Samia Ghadie has revealed that her upcoming storyline with Shayne Ward will have far-reaching consequences - and will be closely followed by something extremely emotional.

In scenes airing next week, close pals Maria (Ghadie) and Aidan (Ward) play with fire by cheating on their current partners Luke Britton (Dean Fagan) and Eva Price (Catherine Tyldesley), sparking a storyline that's been tipped to run for several months.

And in a blog post for OK!, the Coronation Street star has revealed that the storyline is just the prelude to some extremely sad storylines, noting that one character will be making an emotional exit from the street when all's said and done - and Samie's already tearing up over it. 

"It's been great fun filming, but this week I've been recording some of THE saddest scenes I've ever done in my 17 years at Corrie," Samia explained in the post.

"When I first read the scripts I was in tears so getting to film them has just sent me off. 

"You may need your tissues when they air. And we say a sad goodbye to a well loved member of the cast."

Spoilers about Maria and Aidan's upcoming storyline were revealed last week, which included the revelation that the newly-engaged Maria will call time on her relationship with Luke after hooking up with Aidan.

"Basically, Maria and Aidan make a pretty big mistake by sleeping together after they've both had a few drinks in her flat," she said.

"As you know, they both have partners and as they are family (by marriage!), things are going to get pretty awkward afterwards. Maria calls things off with Luke and from then on, her life is thrown up into the air. 

"What happens next is quite unexpected and it's safe to say things are changing big time for unlucky Maria." 

It's not yet known which cast member is going to leave but if Samie is crying about it, it's bound to be a biggie. 

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016), Glen1 (07-08-2016), Splashy (10-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Could it be Michael ? Les Dennis is leaving ...

----------


## lizann

caz will more likely be leaving does luke too, michael dying as his exit would not affect maria would it?

----------


## swmc66

I hope its not Audrey! Maria s character being involved could only mean her

----------


## Perdita

> caz will more likely be leaving does luke too, michael dying as his exit would not affect maria would it?


She never said it had anything to do with her character .. just a cast member and she might feel close to all of them

----------

Glen1 (07-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> She never said it had anything to do with her character .. just a cast member and she might feel close to all of them


You could well be right, but the way Samia talks about the saddest scenes she's ever done sounds like she's closely involved in the filming - which makes me think it's someone to whom Maria's close.  

The well known cast member quote implies that person could be a long term character.

----------

Glen1 (07-08-2016), lizann (07-08-2016), swmc66 (07-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

lets not forget samia like kym over exaggerates about storylines, their characters and importance to the show

 be great if either one or both were exiting

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2016), Splashy (10-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

lets not forget samia like kym over exaggerates about storylines, their characters and importance to the show

 be great if either one or both were exiting

----------

Perdita (07-08-2016), swmc66 (09-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Maybe it's Kirk! Or even Liam! A child dying would definitely qualify as very sad.   :Sad:

----------


## olivia1896

if anything ever happened to kirk i'd be absolutly heartbroken

----------


## Perdita

Hopefully it is Caz, who seems to have formed an attachment to Maria .... totally useless character now, imo, served her purpose, get rid

----------


## Dazzle

> Hopefully it is Caz, who seems to have formed an attachment to Maria .... totally useless character now, imo, server her purpose, get rid


Caz is a disposable character but she doesn't fit in with what Samia has said in my opinion. Since she's going to become obsessed with Maria and presumably behave in a very sinister manner, would her death really be that sad?

Whatever happens, this storyline is likely to be a let down now after all the speculation.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olivia1896

She said it's a corrie legend

----------


## olivia1896

Luke deserves someone who will treat him better than how maria has been

----------


## lizann

> She said it's a corrie legend


 ozzie or eccles or could it be emily, killed overseas

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2016), tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> She said it's a corrie legend


 ozzie or eccles or could it be emily, killed overseas

----------


## Dazzle

> ozzie or eccles or could it be emily, killed overseas


It's Ozzy!  I'm not joking now, I think you've hit the nail on the head. Animals dying in soaps are always heartbreaking, and the dog who plays Ozzy is almost certainly well loved by the cast.  Plus it's unusual for Corrie that the secret hasn't been leaked if it's a person.

I think the "legend" comment was made about the stunt involving David Platt that's coming up soon. That might not be connected to what Samia has been talking about.

----------


## swmc66

There was a time i liked Maria when she first came onto our  screens and was a simple girl who loved dogs. It was really nice when Tyrone proposed to her, now she just annoys me! Especially the way she talks.

----------

Perdita (09-08-2016), tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It's Ozzy!  I'm not joking now, I think you've hit the nail on the head. Animals dying in soaps are always heartbreaking, and the dog who plays Ozzy is almost certainly well loved by the cast.  Plus it's unusual for Corrie that the secret hasn't been leaked if it's a person.
> 
> I think the "legend" comment was made about the stunt involving David Platt that's coming up soon. That might not be connected to what Samia has been talking about.


When was Ozzy last mentioned or shown on screen?

----------


## Dazzle

> When was Ozzy last mentioned or shown on screen?


A couple of months ago I think.

----------


## Perdita

You might be  right .. it is Ozzy who apparently will die  :Sad: 

The next major death in Coronation Street has been looming. It's going to be brutal.

The tabloids have been hinting for weeks that Corrie is lining up a death for one of the show's most beloved characters, leaving fans guessing as to who will actually be killed off.

That character, according to The Sun, will be Maria Connor's (Samia Ghadie) loyal companion and lovable black Labrador Ozzy - although the exact circumstances remain unclear.

Ghadie recently dropped a hint that the upcoming death scenes will be the most emotional she's filmed during her 15 years on the cobbles.

"It's been great fun filming, but this week I've been recording some of THE saddest scenes I've ever done in my 17 years at Corrie," Samia hinted.

"When I first read the scripts I was in tears so getting to film them has just sent me off. You may need your tissues when they air."

When asked about an imminent demise for Ozzy, a Corrie spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We don't comment on press stories relating to potential storylines."

Poor Ozzy was originally given to Maria by her husband Liam Connor nine years ago - before Liam met his own tragic end in a horrific car crash.

This latest heartbreaking twist comes in the aftermath of Weatherfield gathering to say goodbye to Kylie Platt following her fatal stabbing last month.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2016), swmc66 (10-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

poor liam and kirk not maria, does caz poison the dog

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2016), Perdita (10-08-2016), swmc66 (10-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> poor liam and kirk not maria, does caz poison the dog


I am thinking she will have something to do with his demise, not necessarily deliberately but I can imagine it will be her fault  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2016), swmc66 (10-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Ozzi?  :Cartman: 

 The woofers done a deal with neighbours to become the next Bouncer for more money than corrie pay him   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Ozzy doesn't die a horrible death!  As an animal lover I'll have to give that episode a miss.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Ozzy doesn't die a horrible death!  As an animal lover I'll have to give that episode a miss.


I donÂ´t think we will see anything horrible but will be heartbreaking just the same  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I donÂ´t think we will see anything horrible but will be heartbreaking just the same


 samia's acting will be heartbreaking to watch as so bad

----------

tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I donÂ´t think we will see anything horrible but will be heartbreaking just the same


 samia's acting will be heartbreaking to watch as so bad

----------


## Perdita

> samia's acting will be heartbreaking to watch as so bad


Yes, I agree with  you there  :Crying:

----------


## olivia1896

especially when she was crying over kylie

----------


## Dazzle

> samia's acting will be heartbreaking to watch as so bad


I don't get all the hate for Maria here!  I think she's OK and that there's plenty worse acting to be found in Corrie at the moment.

Maybe I'm nostalgic because the Tony Gordon storyline - in which Maria played a very big part - is one of my very favourites. Plus I found Maria's stillbirth heartbreaking (though it obviously wasn't in the same league as EE's recent stillbirth, which was an acting tour de force by Rakhee Thakrar).

I find Maria a perfectly acceptable and even - dare I say - likeable character when she's given something decent to do - but obviously I'm in a _very_ small minority here.  :Crying:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Moonie:

----------


## Perdita

> I don't get all the hate for Maria here!  I think she's OK and that there's plenty worse acting to be found in Corrie at the moment.
> 
> Maybe I'm nostalgic because the Tony Gordon storyline - in which Maria played a very big part - is one of my very favourites. Plus I found Maria's stillbirth heartbreaking (though it obviously wasn't in the same league as EE's recent stillbirth, which was an acting tour de force by Rakhee Thakrar).
> 
> I find Maria a perfectly acceptable and even - dare I say - likeable character when she's given something decent to do - but obviously I'm in a _very_ small minority here.


I must admit I have never taken to the character because of SamiasÂ´s acting, sorry Samia and your fans, the attempted "rape" by Tony Gordon was farcical and totally agree about the stillbirth in comparison to EEÂ´s. Maria is a character I always prefer to be with her parents in Cyprus rather than back on Coronation Street  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), lizann (11-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I must admit I have never taken to the character because of SamiasÂ´s acting, sorry Samia and your fans, the *attempted "rape" by Tony Gordon was farcica*l and totally agree about the stillbirth in comparison to EEÂ´s. Maria is a character I always prefer to be with her parents in Cyprus rather than back on Coronation Street


Do you mean Frank Foster?  I agree that was a stupid scene and in no way did it come across that Frank was the serious threat we later knew him to be, but surely writing and direction were mostly at fault there?

----------

Perdita (11-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Do you mean Frank Foster?  I agree that was a stupid scene and in no way did it come across that Frank was the serious threat we later knew him to be, but surely writing and direction were mostly at fault there?


Did Samia not hype it up in the media also the attempted rape by Frank?

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), lizann (11-08-2016), Perdita (11-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Did Samia not hype it up in the media also the attempted rape by Frank?


Yes, she sure did in my opinion ... but then she tends to do that with any storyline she is involved with, regardless of how much part she is taking .. again, just my opinion  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, she sure did in my opinion ... but then she tends to do that with any storyline she is involved with, regardless of how much part she is taking .. again, just my opinion


I agree about the hype (although I can't remember exactly who said what).  I remember we were all expecting something shocking from that scene and it was a real anti-climax.  It was an assault and it would have been very upsetting to be on the receiving end of it, but it definitely didn't live up (or should I say live down?) to the hype. 

As for what Samia says about her storylines, I'm not defending that for an instant.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (11-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think its  the way she talks that annoys me more. But not as much as Sineads does!

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

What happened with her husband who was gay?

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016), lizann (17-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> What happened with her husband who was gay?


I have been wondering abut him too .. what happened to Pablo? She mentioned him the other day .. I presume he went to London (??) to be with the love of his life ...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I have been wondering abut him too .. what happened to Pablo? She mentioned him the other day .. I presume he went to London (??) to be with the love of his life ...


She is still legally married to him 

No follow up visits by immigration like with Tina's friend with Graham

----------


## Perdita

> She is still legally married to him 
> 
> No follow up visits by immigration like with Tina's friend with Graham


Maybe it has to do with the fact they were married when they came to Weatherfield? Graeme ProctorÂ´s wife-to-be was in Britain on a visa which was running out and he married her so she could stay ..

----------


## swmc66

That was a stupid storyline and unnecessary unless something does happen with it later

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016), Perdita (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

her acting was awful, it has got worse

----------

Perdita (29-09-2016), swmc66 (29-09-2016), tammyy2j (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

So she will be caught by the home office for having a fake marriage. She has lost her dog plus her bank account will be wiped out. That explains it her damsel in distress routine  seems to appeal to Aidan.

----------


## Dazzle

> So she will be caught by the home office for having a fake marriage. She has lost her dog plus her bank account will be wiped out. That explains it her damsel in distress routine  seems to appeal to Aidan.


The fake marriage is a pretty serious offence isn't it?

Maria's damsel in distress routine certainly appeals to Caz.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (01-10-2016), swmc66 (01-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So she will be caught by the home office for having a fake marriage. She has lost her dog plus her bank account will be wiped out. That explains it her damsel in distress routine  seems to appeal to Aidan.


It is hard to feel sympathy for Maria and I think pairing her with Aidan could ruin him too

----------


## swmc66

Aidan started off well but his character is getting more and more unlikable.

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), livden (01-10-2016), lizann (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Not clear on Internet what the consequences are for fake marriage. One of my friends was accused of a fake marriage and her husband was deported. Nothing happened to her. Anyway it was not fake and he never got to live with his two boys.

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not clear on Internet what the consequences are for fake marriage. One of my friends was accused of a fake marriage and her husband was deported. Nothing happened to her. Anyway it was not fake and he never got to live with his two boys.


That's a very sad story.  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> Aidan started off well but his character is getting more and more unlikable.


I agree, plus I find him completely lacking in personality or charisma and his acting to be mediocre.  Not really a good combination for a character who's supposed to be a catch and who holds the historically important role of factory boss.

----------

swmc66 (01-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I agree, plus I find him completely lacking in personality or charisma and his acting to be mediocre.  Not really a good combination for a character who's supposed to be a catch and who holds the historically important role of factory boss.


 i thought johnny is boss now carla gone

----------


## lizann

> I agree, plus I find him completely lacking in personality or charisma and his acting to be mediocre.  Not really a good combination for a character who's supposed to be a catch and who holds the historically important role of factory boss.


 i thought johnny is boss now carla gone

----------


## Dazzle

> i thought johnny is boss now carla gone


I'm not sure of the finer details so I should have said he's one of the factory bosses.

----------


## swmc66

It's all a bit confusing as it was johnnys money that Aidan stole to invest in the business. By rights it's Johnnys and Aidan should be behind bars. How on earth did he manage to steal it anyway. They never explained that.

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> It's all a bit confusing as it was johnnys money that Aidan stole to invest in the business. By rights it's Johnnys and Aidan should be behind bars. How on earth did he manage to steal it anyway. They never explained that.


Did he not clear a business account?

----------


## swmc66

Johnny referred to it as his retirement money so not sure. Anyway why did it take him so long to notice it missing?

----------


## Dazzle

> Johnny referred to it as his retirement money so not sure. Anyway why did it take him so long to notice it missing?


My memory is hazy but I've a feeling Johnny gave the money to Aidan temporarily as some kind of tax evasion thing.

----------

Perdita (01-10-2016), swmc66 (02-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Following on from my previous post, since Aidan didn't steal the money, he bought the share in Underworld quite legally meaning Johnny had no recourse to cancel the deal and get his money back. Johnny has probably been made a partner now too but it's impossible to know the exact details since Corrie never gives any detail if they can possibly help it!

----------


## lizann

carla has kept her share afaik 

 maria is a such a dull character that no storyline makes her interesting unless she is killed off  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (02-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

carla has kept her share afaik 

 maria is a such a dull character that no storyline makes her interesting unless she is killed off  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (01-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I always thought they kept her because of her looks.

----------


## parkerman

> I always thought they kept her because of her looks.


Really!? Well, as far as I'm concerned, they can unkeep her if that's their reason!

----------

swmc66 (02-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Maria's actually a fairly well liked character off this forum.  I'm certainly not the only Corrie fan who likes her and who's glad she's getting some storylines at last!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LouiseP

She is pretty boring, you have to admit.

----------


## Dazzle

> She is pretty boring, you have to admit.


She's not the most scintillating of characters, but in my opinion there's many far more boring characters than Maria in Corrie at the moment.  She hasn't had any decent storylines for a long time which doesn't help.  

I used to think she was good back when she was involved with Liam and then later Tony Gordon and also during her stillbirth storyline.  I haven't seen anything (other than lack of storylines) since then to change my mind.

Put it this way: for me Maria is a middle of the road character who's had some very good moments in the past.  She's not in the top tier of characters/actors in Corrie, but neither is she someone who I'd axe given half the chance (and there's quite a few of those).

----------


## Perdita

Even with decent storylines, she just does not deliver them as far as I am concerned ... maybe the production team know her limitations and therefore donÂ´t give her anything too demanding ...

----------


## parkerman

I don't really care very much one way or the other about Maria I have to say. But I can remember when she and Carla were involved in the story over Liam together that I just felt how weak she was both as an actor and as a character. Both Alison and Carla knocked spots off her (if you see what I mean) and I certainly knew who I'd want if I was Liam!

----------

Perdita (02-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't really care very much one way or the other about Maria I have to say. But I can remember when she and Carla were involved in the story over Liam together that I just felt how weak she was both as an actor and as a character. Both Alison and Carla knocked spots off her (if you see what I mean) and* I certainly knew who I'd want if I was Liam*!


I disagree with you there as I always found Carla unattractive because she was so hard-faced - but then as a straight female what would I know?  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (02-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I disagree with you there as I always found Carla unattractive because she was so hard-faced - but then as a straight female what would I know?


Talking as a straight male, I would put it like this. Maria was like a little girl whereas Carla was a real woman.

----------

Brucie (03-10-2016), Dazzle (02-10-2016), Perdita (02-10-2016), swmc66 (03-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Carla definitely had something about her.

----------


## LouiseP

> Carla definitely had something about her.


She hadâ¦â¦.her Dalek voice. :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> She hadâ¦â¦.her Dalek voice.


Better that than MariaÂ´s whine

----------

lizann (03-10-2016), parkerman (03-10-2016), swmc66 (03-10-2016), tammyy2j (04-10-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> It is hard to feel sympathy for Maria and I think pairing her with Aidan could ruin him too


Umm... I know as I dont see him as eye candy I may be skewed, but Shane isnt exactly a good actor, well I mean I dont think he can act.. I would rate him below a drunk elf at a Santas grotto in the local super market  :Ninja: 

 On DS they are obsessed with Marias upper lip hair, it always makes me chuckle, well thats DS for you , full of t deranged posters.. oh wait I post there  :Wub:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Umm... I know as I dont see him as eye candy I may be skewed, but Shane isnt exactly a good actor, well I mean I dont think he can act.. I would rate him below a drunk elf at a Santas grotto in the local super market 
> 
>  On DS they are obsessed with Marias upper lip hair, it always makes me chuckle, well thats DS for you , full of t deranged posters.. oh wait I post there


I have been wanting Aidan with Alya since he started at the factory, as they had more potential to me that him and Eva or now him and Maria, plus the bound over their mother's deaths

----------


## Dazzle

> Umm... I know as I dont see him as eye candy I may be skewed, but Shane isnt exactly a good actor, well I mean I dont think he can act.. I would rate him below a drunk elf at a Santas grotto in the local super market 
> 
>  On DS they are obsessed with Marias upper lip hair, it always makes me chuckle, well thats DS for you , full of t deranged posters.. oh wait I post there


I totally agree about Shayne, but I think we're in the minority. I think he just won best newcomer at the Inside Soap Awards...

Ooh...I read DS occasionally. I'll have to try and work out who you are on there!

----------


## olivia1896

> Umm... I know as I dont see him as eye candy I may be skewed, but Shane isnt exactly a good actor, well I mean I dont think he can act.. I would rate him below a drunk elf at a Santas grotto in the local super market 
> 
>  On DS they are obsessed with Marias upper lip hair, it always makes me chuckle, well thats DS for you , full of t deranged posters.. oh wait I post there


honestly i think the writers know that if they want a new character to be popular they just have to give them the last name connor. hence aiden's popularity.

----------


## lizann

i did like paul and liam, hated that liam was then put in an affair with carla

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2016), Perdita (04-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> i did like paul and liam, hated that liam was then put in an affair with carla


Yes Paul and Liam were both really good characters, particularly Paul. It's a shame neither actors wanted to stay long.

----------


## swmc66

I preferred him in down town abbey

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has a Halloween horror lined up for Maria Connor next week as she finds herself accused of a dark crime.

When Maria returns from London to a sinister scene at her flat and Caz is nowhere to be seen, it's not long before her friends and the police become deeply suspicious. Could she really be framed for attacking Caz - or worse?

Here, Samia Ghadie - who plays Maria - reveals all the drama in store as her character finds herself trapped in a living nightmare.

Can you explain the scene that awaits Maria when she returns from London?

"Maria has been in London for a few weeks trying to sort everything out with Pablo. She comes back to the Street on Halloween, which is quite ominous and ironic and she sees Tyrone, who is eager to talk to her about Caz. Maria is like: 'Oh, can it just wait? I'm not even through the door yet!'

"But when she gets into her flat, she realises it looks messy and untidy - not so bad that you think there could have been a burglary, but it does look trashed like it hasn't been taken care of.

"Maria heads off to find Tyrone as she remembers he mentioned Caz and that's when she bumps into Aidan, who takes her in the back of The Rovers to calm down. Maria ends up telling him and Eva the truth about Pablo."

Why doesn't Maria want to report Caz to the police?

"Caz knows that Maria has married Pablo illegally. Obviously he is gay and she has only wed him so he could get a visa. Maria knows that if Caz tells the police this, then she could go to prison."

Maria Connor finds herself accused of hurting Caz in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

What's Maria's reaction when she finds blood on the walls?

"Well, at first Maria thinks that the mess in her flat is a prank because it is Halloween, so she rings Kirk accusing him of being behind it as a joke. She tells him that it isn't funny and that he should get round immediately to help her clean up. But she realises it wasn't Kirk when he comes round..."

How does Maria react when the police arrive at the flat?

"Maria now knows that Caz has done this, but she is confident that it will be sorted. That's what she says to the police - Caz has done this on purpose. Maria knows that Caz is a little crazy, but at this point I don't think she realises the full extent of how crazy she actually is."

How does she feel to be accused of being involved in Caz's disappearance?

"Maria is mortified because she knows she has done nothing wrong. She also feels so angry because she knows she hasn't touched Caz, so to be accused of being involved in her disappearance makes her feel frustrated."

How does Maria cope under police questioning?

"Maria just tells them the truth when they question her, but the more she protests her innocence, the more frustrated she gets. She is anxious that the police are questioning her as she's not used to that kind of thing. But she's not too worried because she knows she has done nothing wrong and Caz has to turn up sooner or later - or so she thinks."

Maria Connor is questioned over Caz Hammond's disappearance in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Maria's history of stalking Tyrone in the past comes out. How does she deal with that?

"Maria is mortified again when the things from her past come out, because she knows that it makes her look bad. She tries to explain to the police that she was in a bad place back then and that she is not the same person now, but she soon realises that the police are not buying it and she feels like they are gunning for her. DS Mackinnon is not very nice to her."

What can you tell us about the blood-stained rug that Fiz and Tyrone find?

"Well Caz has planted that as well! It was Maria's rug, but Caz has planted that on purpose too - she is so clever! And Kate is adamant that Maria is guilty, so Kate has been talking to the police which is really unhelpful.

"Fiz and Tyrone have told the police things too so all these things convince the police that Maria has something to do with it. We will see that Caz has left no stone unturned in setting Maria up, so whichever way she turns she feels cornered."

Tyrone Dobbs and Fiz Stape make an incriminating discovery in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Things don't look great for Maria. How do you think she's going to talk her way out of this one?

"I don't know! I actually don't know, I have been reading the scripts and I have been getting frustrated myself thinking: 'I can't believe how bad this is for Maria!' It's just horrible, awful and the one person who is actually there for Maria is Aidan. He is trying to help her get a grip, but she is losing it rapidly as it really is getting out of control."

Can you give us any hints about what's coming up next for Maria?

"It's going to get a lot worse, even more worse than she ever could have imagined. Maria's fears may turn into a reality. It won't be a happy Christmas for her."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (25-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Maria Connor's dark new storyline will take an even more chilling turn on Coronation Street next week.

Just when we thought things couldn't get any worse for poor Maria, they do. And it looks like there really is no way out for her now.

Scenes airing last night (October 31) saw Maria return from London to a sinister scene at her flat. But with Caz nowhere to be seen, it wasn't long before Maria found herself in the firing line as her friends and the police became deeply suspicious.

Although it's clear to fans - and Maria - that she is being cruelly set up, the nightmare will continue next week as further evidence starts to come to light.


Maria Connor thinks Tyrone Dobbs and Michelle Connor are bitching about her in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

When Maria (Samia Ghadie) turns up for work, she will be distraught to discover that all of her clients have cancelled now word has gone round that she's suspected of murder.

Maria's day only gets worse when she lashes out over all the gossip and unwittingly shoves a pregnant Michelle's stomach on the bar.

Thankfully, Maria does have support from Eva Price (if only she knew what happened with Aidan!), who implores her to confess the truth about her sham marriage to Pablo before the police find out of their own accord.

Taking Eva's advice, Maria confesses to her sham marriage but still continues to insist that she's telling the truth about Caz.

However, Maria is a bag of nerves upon returning home as she enters her flat with trepidation, convinced she is being watched (and she is).

Maria Connor is being watched via a hidden camera in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Maria Connor is being watched via a hidden camera in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
But the spooky goings-on continue as she later realises that Caz bought a laptop from a shop only yards from Pablo's flat, proving she followed her to London.

Knowing she needs to prove her innocence, Maria teams up with Aidan to search homeless centres in the hope of finding Caz, convinced she's still alive. But things go from bad to worse when the police point out that the fact Caz knew about her illegal marriage gave Maria a motive to kill her. Will it ever end?

Well, the short answer is no as things take an even darker turn. When Maria returns to the salon flat with Aidan after their futile search for Caz, she is horrified to find her scissors covered in blood.

Maria Connor finds her scissors covered in blood in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
But as the terrified pair ponder what to do now, they are thrown into a panic when the police turn up with a search warrant.

Thinking on his feet, Aidan shoves the scissors in his pocket and makes a rapid exit, quickly disposing of them in the factory bin afterwards. But could his actions have made things worse for Maria?   :Wal2l: 



Digital Spy
Coronation Street will air these scenes on Monday, November 7, Wednesday, November 8 and Thursday, November 9 on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Ooooh...I quite like how dark this storyline is getting.

----------

Perdita (02-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Ooooh...I quite like how dark this storyline is getting.


Me too  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Ooooh...I quite like how dark this storyline is getting.


not dark enough as i still see maria on screen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Ooooh...I quite like how dark this storyline is getting.


not dark enough as i still see maria on screen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

swmc66 (02-11-2016)

----------


## mariba

She should be locked up anyway.. She's crazy.

----------


## Dazzle

> not dark enough as i still see maria on screen


I'm rapidly feeling the same way about Aidan.  :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (02-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I'm rapidly feeling the same way about Aidan.


 i did like him but he has got annoying for me that could be his contact with maria, their scenes

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2016), Perdita (02-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

It wasn't so long ago that she argued and fell out with Luke over Caz, giving her a home and sticking up for her . Ha! It's all turned round and bitten her on the bum now ! :Cheer:

----------


## swmc66

Well this will stop people helping people out if any story could. I think things like this give people daft ideas if they already have a screw loose as well.

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2016), Glen1 (03-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well this will stop people helping people out if any story could.* I think things like this give people daft ideas if they already have a screw loose as well.*


I often think that when I see violence on TV.  However, I also think that the type of people who are inspired by on screen violence and nastiness would probably have committed heinous acts of one kind or another anyway.

----------

Glen1 (03-11-2016), parkerman (05-11-2016), Perdita (03-11-2016), swmc66 (03-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I actually felt sorry for Maria tonght

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

how has no one seen caz

----------


## 02ablake

I'm really enjoying the Maria and Aidan scenes but actually the whole Caz/Maria storyline is quite intriguing.

----------


## LouiseP

> I'm really enjoying the Maria and Aidan scenes but actually the whole Caz/Maria storyline is quite intriguing.


I'm not. It is too ridiculous for words and now Caz  is supposed to have gone to London. Just when ? She was on the street asking Kirk and Beth when Maria was coming back.

----------


## swmc66

Caz has cut her hand delberately so that she can use her own blood

----------


## 02ablake

The week before last Caz told Kirk she was going to Birmingham? to see a mate about getting a flat. In reality she followed Maria to London

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm really enjoying the Maria and Aidan scenes but actually the whole Caz/Maria storyline is quite intriguing.


I dislike Aidan but I think Maria being stalked and set up is a good storyline.

----------


## LouiseP

> The week before last Caz told Kirk she was going to Birmingham? to see a mate about getting a flat. In reality she followed Maria to London


 What did she use for money and just what is she living on ? It wasn't so long ago that she was homeless sleeping on a park bench. Return train fares don't grow on trees.

----------


## Dazzle

> What did she use for money and just what is she living on ? It wasn't so long ago that she was homeless sleeping on a park bench. Return train fares don't grow on trees.


She's using Maria's credit card that was mentioned last night.

----------

Perdita (05-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> She's using Maria's credit card that was mentioned last night.


This gets more and more bizarre. So she has a pin on this credit card which  she would have to wait for in the post. How do you get a credit card in someone else's name . Forge her signature ? . So Is this the credit card that Maria knows nothing about ? I can't keep up.

----------


## Perdita

> This gets more and more bizarre. So she has a pin on this credit card which  she would have to wait for in the post. How do you get a credit card in someone else's name . Forge her signature ? . So Is this the credit card that Maria knows nothing about ? I can't keep up.


  Maria applied for it but has never used it .. maybe Caz found the letter with the PIN ??  Or she is forging MariaÂ´s signature ..

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> This gets more and more bizarre. So she has a pin on this credit card which  she would have to wait for in the post. How do you get a credit card in someone else's name . Forge her signature ? . So Is this the credit card that Maria knows nothing about ? I can't keep up.


The inactivated credit card, though very convenient, is one of the more realistic aspects of the storyline.  Caz was living at Maria's house and able intercept her post to get hold of the PIN.  That's one of the reasons why it's advisable to have your mail redirected when moving house.

----------

parkerman (05-11-2016), Perdita (05-11-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

All very convenient ! She would need the pin to get money out of the ATM.

----------


## Perdita

> The inactivated credit card, though very convenient, is one of the more realistic aspects of the storyline.  Caz was living at Maria's house and able intercept her post to get hold of the PIN.  That's one of the reasons why it's advisable to have your mail redirected when moving house.


  Very true but Maria did not move, only went to meet with her "husband" for a week or two ... but Caz very easily could have got hold of the letter with the pin if she was the one to check on the mail, even while Maria was still at home

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Very true but Maria did not move, only went to meet with her "husband" for a week or two ... but Caz very easily could have got hold of the letter with the pin if she was the one to check on the mail, even while Maria was still at home


I wasn't meaning to imply that Maria should have redirected her mail.  :Embarrassment:   It was just an aside because I've moved recently and did it.

----------

Perdita (05-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

we saw caz take maria's new credit card, if the police looked hard enough there has to be some footage of caz using it as she had no money herself and the pin comes separate to the card

----------


## ellie2

> we saw caz take maria's new credit card, if the police looked hard enough there has to be some footage of caz using it as she had no money herself and the pin comes separate to the card


Yes but the police in Corrie are incredibly thick...

----------


## swmc66

caz will blackmail aidan i think

----------

Perdita (08-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> caz will blackmail aidan i think


 yes caz will see maria and him getting it on and reveal all anonymously to eva

----------


## Perdita

She's going through hell right now, but it's not all doom and gloom for Coronation Street's Maria Connor as she enjoys a festive romance.

Maria (Samia Ghadie) will try and put her feelings for Aidan behind her by hooking up with Adam Barlow this Christmas, according to Inside Soap's Yearbook.

It doesn't take long for Maria to fall into Adam's arms and they are set to become the Cobbles' hottest new couple.

But with Aidan clearly trying to fight off his feelings for her, it remains to be seen whether he can fight back his jealousy when he sees her with another man. And if he can't, could Eva start to become suspicious?

Christmas might only be around the corner, but Maria has several mountains to climb before then as she is arrested for Caz's murder next week.

We know that Caz is alive and well (actually, the second one is debatable!), but with her cleverly covering her tracks, the walls will start to close in on Maria in upcoming scenes.

But hang on a minute, how can she be getting passionate with Adam if she's been arrested for murder? Could this be a sign that Maria isn't locked up for long? Or have prison visits just got a whole lot more interesting?

That one remains to be seen....


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), parkerman (10-11-2016), tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

The sooner Caz os out of the show the better. I hate it when people shorten names like this

----------


## tammyy2j

So with all she is going through with Caz, Maria still has time to bed hop again  :Thumbsdown: 

Does both Maria and Caz have mobile telephones with the same number as it was Caz who texted Aidan

----------


## Dazzle

> Does both Maria and Caz have mobile telephones with the same number as it was Caz who texted Aidan


It looked like a messaging app rather than a text message to me.  I suppose Caz could have set up an account in Maria's name - but how would she know Aidan had the app on his phone?  Also, other people usually have to already be in your contacts for them to show up in messaging apps.  :Searchme:

----------

Perdita (15-11-2016), tammyy2j (16-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I gave up trying to make any sense of this story several days ago. Trying to find some rational explanation for anything that's going on here is, in my humble opinion, like trying to make sense of Brexit and Donald Trump's victory.

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), Glen1 (16-11-2016), lizann (16-11-2016), tammyy2j (16-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I gave up trying to make any sense of this story several days ago. Trying to find some rational explanation for anything that's going on here is, in my humble opinion, like trying to make sense of Brexit and Donald Trump's victory.


Brexit is to make Britain Great Again .. Trump as president to make USA Great Again ... :Big Grin:  
Storyline ... not going to make Corrie Great Again  :Sad:

----------

Brucie (16-11-2016), Dazzle (15-11-2016), Glen1 (16-11-2016), lizann (16-11-2016), parkerman (15-11-2016), swmc66 (15-11-2016), tammyy2j (16-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Brexit is to make Britain Great Again .. Trump as president to make USA Great Again ... 
> Storyline ... not going to make Corrie Great Again


Kate Oates probably believed the Maria/Caz storyline would help make Corrie great again - just as those who voted for Brexit and Trump believed about their respective countries.  :Wal2l: 

I fear they're all going to be sadly disappointed...

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2016), parkerman (15-11-2016), Perdita (16-11-2016), swmc66 (16-11-2016), tammyy2j (16-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Kate Oates probably believed the Maria/Caz storyline would help make Corrie great again - just as those who voted for Brexit and Trump believed about their respective countries. 
> 
> I fear they're all going to be sadly disappointed...


Kate Oates giving Maria a leading storyline like this was a wrong move to me to begin with, the character is boring for a viewer to care and the actress very limited in her acting ability I would even say she has none  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2016), lizann (17-11-2016), parkerman (16-11-2016), Perdita (16-11-2016)

----------


## 02ablake

> Kate Oates giving Maria a leading storyline like this was a wrong move to me to begin with, the character is boring for a viewer to care and the actress very limited in her acting ability I would even say she has none


Well if the character is never given storylines of course she would come across as boring. I for one am enjoying despite several plot holes. I think Samia is very good actress, very believable as Maria. After basically not having any real storyline since the Liam Tony fiasco I'm glad Kate Oates is a fan of the character and finally giving her some great storylines.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well if the character is never given storylines of course she would come across as boring. I for one am enjoying despite several plot holes. I think Samia is very good actress, very believable as Maria. After basically not having any real storyline since the Liam Tony fiasco I'm glad Kate Oates is a fan of the character and finally giving her some great storylines.


I think for me any storyline for Maria will be boring and this one with Caz which is to make her get with Aidan inevitably is just dull plus as you said full of holes

----------

lizann (17-11-2016), parkerman (17-11-2016), Perdita (17-11-2016)

----------


## 02ablake

Katie Oates said from the beginning that the Caz storyline is one chapter in the long running Maria/Aidan and Eva storyline so that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. Maybe you should skip all the Maria scenes then seeing as you don't like character? As you said no matter what her storylines will always be boring for you. As someone who's been a fan of Maria I'm just glad she's finally getting a long running storyline and some screan time. She hasn't had one since the Liam/Tony Saga and that was 7 years ago.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (19-11-2016)

----------


## 02ablake

> I think for me any storyline for Maria will be boring and this one with Caz which is to make her get with Aidan inevitably is just dull plus as you said full of holes


Katie Oates said from the beginning that the Caz storyline is one chapter in the long running Maria/Aidan and Eva storyline so that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. Maybe you should skip all the Maria scenes then seeing as you don't like character? As you said no matter what her storylines will always be boring for you. As someone who's been a fan of Maria I'm just glad she's finally getting a long running storyline and some screan time. She hasn't had one since the Liam/Tony Saga and that was 7 years ago.

----------


## 02ablake

> I think for me any storyline for Maria will be boring and this one with Caz which is to make her get with Aidan inevitably is just dull plus as you said full of holes


Katie Oates said from the beginning that the Caz storyline is one chapter in the long running Maria/Aidan and Eva storyline so that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. Maybe you should skip all the Maria scenes then seeing as you don't like character? As you said no matter what her storylines will always be boring for you. As someone who's been a fan of Maria I'm just glad she's finally getting a long running storyline and some screan time. She hasn't had one since the Liam/Tony Saga and that was 7 years ago.

----------


## Perdita

> Katie Oates said from the beginning that the Caz storyline is one chapter in the long running Maria/Aidan and Eva storyline so that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. Maybe you should skip all the Maria scenes then seeing as you don't like character? As you said no matter what her storylines will always be boring for you. As someone who's been a fan of Maria I'm just glad she's finally getting a long running storyline and some screan time. She hasn't had one since the Liam/Tony Saga and that was 7 years ago.


She had a big storyline when she was stalking Ty

----------

parkerman (18-11-2016), tammyy2j (19-11-2016)

----------


## 02ablake

> She had a big storyline when she was stalking Ty


True but that lasted all of 2 weeks then she went on holiday and was magically back to her right frame of mind

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2016), lizann (18-11-2016), tammyy2j (19-11-2016)

----------


## 02ablake

> She had a big storyline when she was stalking Ty


Tru but that lasted all of 2 weeks then she went on holiday and was magically back to he right frame of mind

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad that at least for today I'm not a lonely voice defending Maria here on Soapboards.  :Big Grin: 

I agree the character deserves some decent screen time and I also liked her very much during the Liam/Tony saga, but unfortunately I find her current storyline virtually unwatchable.  Plus I think putting her with the excrutiatingly dull and and wooden Aidan is a huge mistake.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Katie Oates said from the beginning that the Caz storyline is one chapter in the long running Maria/Aidan and Eva storyline so that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone. Maybe you should skip all the Maria scenes then seeing as you don't like character? As you said no matter what her storylines will always be boring for you. As someone who's been a fan of Maria I'm just glad she's finally getting a long running storyline and some screan time. She hasn't had one since the Liam/Tony Saga and that was 7 years ago.


This storyline revolves around her taking someone else's man again  :Thumbsdown:  I guess Maria has fans so enjoy her taking centre stage as I would prefer her well off the stage  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (19-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Everyone does that in corrie not just her

----------

02ablake (19-11-2016), Dazzle (19-11-2016)

----------


## 02ablake

> This storyline revolves around her taking someone else's man again  I guess Maria has fans so enjoy her taking centre stage as I would prefer her well off the stage


Men can't be taken they are not property. This storyline is about her love life as most of the storyline on corrie are. Is it original? No. Am I enjoying it? yes :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (21-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It looks like there will be no eggnog, mistletoe or presents under the tree for Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie) on Coronation Street this Christmas.

As if Maria isn't facing enough trouble being framed for the murder of Caz Hammond (Rhea Bailey), The Sun reports that her sham marriage will soon come back to haunt her as well.

The latest rumours have authorities taking action as Maria only married Argentine friend Pablo to help get him a visa, so he could be reunited with his British boyfriend.

That offence will apparently land Maria behind bars at least through the holidays - although she's likely to be released on good behaviour at some point in the New Year.

This won't be a departure for long-time cast member Samia Ghadie, who is expected to film prison scenes on a semi-regular basis for Coronation Street.

A representative for Corrie declined to confirm or deny these latest rumours when reached by Digital Spy.

Her character Maria is currently facing murder allegations after being framed for the death of Caz, who faked her own death in the ultimate revenge plot by Maria's former lodger and frenemy.


Digital Spy


_I thought she is meant to have a new romantic relationship by Christmas? Unless she falls for a prison warden_

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She will be out for a little bit then back again

----------

Perdita (24-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> She will be out for a little bit then back again


Yes she'll be out for a little bit then back in again because she'll be in for a little bit and then back out again....er.... :Confused:

----------

swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She will be out for a little bit then back again


Out long enough to sleep with Adam

----------


## lizann

lets start a campaign to keep this weatherfield one inside for a long time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (24-11-2016), swmc66 (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (25-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> lets start a campaign to keep this weatherfield one inside for a long time


 :Thumbsup:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Angel:

----------


## Perdita

Drunken Maria begs Aidan to stay the night with her, telling him she doesn't want to be alone. Will Aidan join her?
In the morning, Maria snuggles down to watch TV with Liam but in her hungover state she falls asleep. Meanwhile Liam heads to the kitchen where he switches on a gas ring... Thankfully, Kirk returns to the flat and immediately notices the smell of gas.
In the Rovers, Kirk tears a strip off Adam, blaming him for plying Maria with drink. But, when Adam makes a disparaging remark about Maria, Aidan loses it and punches him in the face.
Maria takes Aidan back to her flat. As Aidan gazes into her eyes he admits he's fallen in love with her, will Maria reciprocate?
5. Maria's Judgement Day
Everyone gathers at Maria's flat, determined to celebrate Christmas with her before her court appearance.
When Eva finds out how Aidan punched Adam out of allegiance to Maria, she's proud of him and Aidan feels terrible.
Extracting himself from the party, Aidan heads to the factory where he texts Maria to join him. Promising Maria that he's going to finish with Eva, Aidan and Maria kiss passionately... Unaware that Johnny's seen everything! Is the game up?
The next morning, Maria heads to court... Will she be spending Christmas behind bars?

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

liam is lucky to have kirk as mommy worried about a bed partner

----------


## Dazzle

> liam is lucky to have kirk as mommy worried about a bed partner


Maria only went out because Liam made it very clear he didn't want to spend any more time with her.  Despite poor writing and years spent rarely showing Maria and Liam together (which I'm glad to say has recently been somewhat rectified), within the Corrie universe she's supposed to be a decent mother.

Also within the Corrie universe: she's no more obsessed with her latest love interest than are most other characters when it suits the plot.  Most women in soap are portrayed as needing a man - something the much missed maidmarian and I used to bemoan regularly.  :Sad: 

Aidan and Adam - both of whom are a pair of sleazebags who've made it very clear to Maria that they were using her for sex - are far more deserving of contempt than she is!

----------

Perdita (20-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

did maria even try make up with liam no instead out drinking and sleeping with adam

----------


## Dazzle

> did maria even try make up with liam no instead out drinking and sleeping with adam


Yes, she did try repeatedly but Liam wanted to go to the school disco and then be with Kirk because he'd recently been forced to spend all his time with his mum.  

With her kid happy and well taken care of, and being single, Maria was entitled to do as she pleased.  It's Adam who should be ashamed of himself for taking advantage of someone who was very obviously highly emotional and had been drinking heavily.

I find it very strange that it's nearly always women who are condemned the most for having sex lives and not being perfect.

----------

parkerman (20-12-2016), Perdita (20-12-2016), Splashy (22-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

i just really dislike maria and don't think she deserves so much air time and storylines sorry maria fans

 if i was locked away from my child i would wanna spend every minute with them as i could when i was out even if child hated me i keep trying

----------


## lizann

i just really dislike maria and don't think she deserves so much air time and storylines sorry maria fans

 if i was locked away from my child i would wanna spend every minute with them as i could when i was out even if child hated me i keep trying

----------


## Perdita

> i just really dislike maria and don't think she deserves so much air time and storylines sorry maria fans
> 
>  if i was locked away from my child i would wanna spend every minute with them as i could when i was out even if child hated me i keep trying


I am not a fan either but I think Maria has tried her best, taken time off work and was busy doing things with Liam.  But any child would prefer to go to a school disco instead of being home with just mum, and Liam had probably been looking forward to the disco as well, surely a couple of hours with his friends does not make Maria a bad mother. Also, would Liam understand what it means for Maria to go to prison at his  age?

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I wouldn't describe myself as a fan of Maria; I think she's usually OK though she can admittedly be annoying at times.  However, I often defend her because I think she gets an unwarranted level of vitriol - especially double-standards about her sex life.  

I'd defend any female character from scathing comments stating that she should keep her knickers on etc - especially when the men involved are behaving worse and are escaping similar condemnation.

----------

parkerman (20-12-2016), Perdita (20-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

her and aidan are boring, adam only wants his jollies from her which she happy obliging

 im surprised she hasn't bonked with david yet

----------


## lizann

her and aidan are boring, adam only wants his jollies from her which she happy obliging

 im surprised she hasn't bonked with david yet

----------


## tammyy2j

> her and aidan are boring, adam only wants his jollies from her which she happy obliging
> 
>  im surprised she hasn't bonked with david yet


Did she and David kiss before or was that David and Tracy? Was it Maria or Tracy who was with Nick and David around same time?

----------


## lizann

liam could be dead if it were not for kirk and his nose as hungover maria passed out

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> liam could be dead if it were not for kirk and his nose as hungover maria passed out


That was pretty bad though she still has a way to go to catch up with Peter burning the flat down around Simon while passed out drunk.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

All the kids are left on the own on the street while parents are in the pub.

----------


## Perdita

> All the kids are left on the own on the street while parents are in the pub.


 I think viewers are supposed to assume that they are being supervised  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2016), swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I think viewers are supposed to assume that they are being supervised


By whom ? They are all in the pub and Emily is in Peru.

----------

lizann (23-12-2016), parkerman (23-12-2016), swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> By whom ? They are all in the pub and Emily is in Peru.


By friends/babysitters who are not residents on the street ..

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2016), swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> By friends/babysitters who are not residents on the street ..


 Ah well, my view is that they never seem to have any friends outside the street. None are ever mentioned . Fiz , Tyrone and Maria are always in the pub. Who do they get in to babysit. They live and work in the Street and don;t seem to have any relatives or friends outside.

----------

parkerman (23-12-2016), swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> By friends/babysitters who are not residents on the street ..


 Ah well, my view is that they never seem to have any friends outside the street. None are ever mentioned . Fiz , Tyrone and Maria are always in the pub. Who do they get in to babysit? They live and work in the Street and don't seem to have any relatives, mothers, fathers  or friends outside their small community.

----------

swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Ah well, my view is that they never seem to have any friends outside the street. None are ever mentioned . Fiz , Tyrone and Maria are always in the pub. Who do they get in to babysit. They live and work in the Street and don;t seem to have any relatives or friends outside.


That's down to bad writing but we are supposed to assume they live ordinary lives off screen, and that includes seeing friends and family away from the street.  

The way I look at it is that we are only shown the dramatic highlights of their lives (99% of which occur on the street  :Stick Out Tongue: ) and the boring bits are left to our imaginations.  The same could be said of any work of fiction.

----------

Perdita (23-12-2016), swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> That was pretty bad though she still has a way to go to catch up with Peter burning the flat down around Simon while passed out drunk.


 as bad a peter is i still like and even root for him, chris natural charisma makes peter likeable for a cheating womanizer and bad dad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (23-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> That was pretty bad though she still has a way to go to catch up with Peter burning the flat down around Simon while passed out drunk.


 as bad a peter is i still like and even root for him, chris natural charisma makes peter likeable for a cheating womanizer and bad dad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> as bad a peter is i still like and even root for him, chris natural charisma makes peter likeable for a cheating womanizer and bad dad


Yes, I agree that Chris is naturally so likeable that it's almost impossible to hate Peter (though I came close to it during the tawdry Tina affair).

However, my point was that Maria haters jump on every imperfection and vilify her for it in a way that's not done for the other characters.  Two parents in recent years in Corrie have almost burnt their kids to death due to outright negligence (Peter and Tracy) and David recently nearly ran over, crushed _and_ burnt Lily to death due to extremely dangerous driving.  None of these were vilified as much as Maria (except perhaps for Tracy, but then she's outright evil so actually deserves vilification), who's pretty harmless relative to most soap characters.

Plus, the thing that most gets my goat is disparaging her for sleeping with men when she's single (even if they're single too), and if they're being unfaithful then she's criticised far more heavily for being the other woman than the man is for cheating!  Having a sex life does not make her a bad mother and since she's never (until now) that I can recall been shown to neglect or otherwise mistreat Liam and is portrayed as a mostly decent human being (again, relative to most other soap characters), then I assume that she's supposed to be a reasonably good mother.  Going out and leaving the kids all the time is par for the course for all soap characters so why is she judged harshly for doing what everyone else does?

Falling asleep (even due to a hangover) when looking after a seven year old isn't a crime, though of course it's definitely not good either.  Which of us parents reading this can say we've never fallen asleep or otherwise not paid enough attention when caring for our kids which could have led to catastrophe if we'd been very unlucky?  I know I certainly can't!

I don't even like Maria very much at the moment and just wish she and Aidan would disappear frankly but I'll save that for the episode discussion thread.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (24-12-2016), Perdita (24-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

maria choosing to be the other woman in affairs is tedious and just repetitive and does not endear her to viewers at least not to me

----------


## Dazzle

> maria choosing to be the other woman in affairs is tedious and just repetitive and does not endear her to viewers at least not to me


I'm talking about the double standards applied to her, not whether she's an interesting, likable or moral character.

----------

parkerman (24-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

i think we have to disagree on her views on maria dazzle

 her getting extra flack for her behaviour could be as she isn't liked

 both aidan and adam are tools, adam returns an asshole with no baldwin charm

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

i think we have to disagree on her views on maria dazzle

 her getting extra flack for her behaviour could be as she isn't liked

 both aidan and adam are tools, adam returns an asshole with no baldwin charm

----------


## Perdita

12 months in prison . no doubt she will appeal and get out sooner ... canÂ´t believe we will have a year Maria free ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Eva is more upset about this than her friend Kylie dying  :Angry:  I really hate these two second thrown together friendships for a storyline

----------

lizann (25-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Has Maria left Coronation Street as she is jailed in shock twist?
Coronation Street has stunned fans by jailing Maria Connor for a whole year – right before Christmas! So does this mean that Samia Longchambon has left her role as the luckless stylist? Have no fear, we will be seeing Maria again – but she may well be a changed person.
Many viewers had expected that Maria would get away with her sham marriage to Pablo with a slap on the wrist and return home to spend Christmas Day with Liam but instead, she will be spending the not so festive season in a cell.
She was gutted to be made an example of and has been sent down for a 12 month sentence and Aidan in particular is bound to be left crushed after he fought so hard for Maria’s liberation and even declared his love.
But can Maria forgive him for not showing up at her sentencing?
While Maria is set to languish in prison, this is not an exit storyline for Samia and we will see the character on certain occasions following her sentencing, including in the visiting room.
But when Maria eventually returns to the Street, will we even recognise her?
Samia recently told Metro.co.uk: ‘I was talking to Kate Oates (producer) about that and we were both saying that I think if she does go to prison she wouldn’t come out the same person. I think it’s bound to change her in some way and she’s bound to be affected by what she’s been through so I think yeah it definitely would change her but I’m not sure how.’
It sounds like it could be a while before we find out!
Er, happy Christmas Maria…

Coronation Street spoilers

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street just revealed Maria Connor's fate in court... and here's what happens next
Coronation Street's Maria Connor has been sentenced to 12 months behind bars in a bombshell Christmas Eve episode.
Maria (Samia Longchambon) headed off to court to hear her fate in the latest visit to Weatherfield, but she was left devastated to receive the news that she'd been dreading.
Maria had already pleaded guilty to arranging a sham marriage so that her friend Pablo could enter the country - and it turned out that the courts took a very dim view of her antics.
Although Maria's guilty plea, her (allegedly) spotless character and lack of financial gain from the scheme was all taken into account, the judge opted to make an example out of her by putting her behind bars for an entire year.
So, has Maria really left Corrie for now? The good news is that she hasn't and we'll still be seeing her on screen over the coming weeks.
Love rat Aidan even pays Maria a visit early next year, giving her a chance to ask why he didn't turn up to support her in court like he'd promised.
Maria will also definitely want some answers on why he's stayed with Eva Price and what this means for their own future. Over to you, Aidan...
The court's decision left Maria's young son Liam heartbroken as he'll now have to spend Christmas apart from his mum, although his uncle Kirk will be trying his best to keep him happy in the meantime.
Plus, if Maria behaves herself behind bars, she should be back among the Weatherfield community in no time...
Coronation Street continues on Christmas Day at 8pm as an hour-long festive special features the exciting return of Toyah Battersby.

----------


## LouiseP

I honestly couldn't give a monkeys about Maria. The most insipid, boring character ever.

----------


## tammyy2j

If she is going to come out of prison a stronger changed person, she should dump Aidan and concentrate on herself and Liam firstly and then find a man later who is single and good for them both

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> If she is going to come out of prison a stronger changed person, she should dump Aidan and concentrate on herself and Liam firstly and then find a man later who is single and good for them both


It would be very nice to see a Maria who isn't constantly desperate for a man to cling to.

----------

tammyy2j (26-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I wonder what excuse with be created to get her out in a few months. Maybe she is pregnant and has medical complications. Or they successfully campaign to get her out.

----------


## Splashy

This confuses me, Maria was held in prison over the murder of kaz, who wasnt dead and had framed her in a sick evil plan, does that period not count for anything?

 Its also such a waste of tax payers money to prison someone when they could be on total lock down in their own home via a tag but still able to do their job and look after their kid. 

 Our laws really are an ass sometimes (yes I know this is a soap)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (27-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> This confuses me, Maria was held in prison over the murder of kaz, who wasnt dead and had framed her in a sick evil plan, does that period not count for anything?


No. That was an entirely different crime.

----------

Perdita (26-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

But it could have been used to lighten her sentence and show she has suffered recently at hands of criminal system

----------


## parkerman

> But it could have been used to lighten her sentence and show she has suffered recently at hands of criminal system


Why would it? What happened in the other case is completely irrelevant.

----------

Perdita (27-12-2016), swmc66 (29-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Maria Connor to return to Coronation Street with electronic tag just two months after being sent to prison for her sham marriage to Pablo Duarte
Coronation Streetâs Maria Connor is set to return to the cobbles just two months after being locked up for her sham marriage to Pablo Duarte.
The long-serving character, played by Samia Longchambon, was meant to be in jail for a year but has been released early with a tag.
A show source said: âViewers wonât be expecting to see Maria just yet, but sheâs back out of prison on good behaviour in no time at all.
âShe was meant to be serving a year inside so really should have been off screen for at least six months.
âBut producers are bringing her back earlier than planned, and sheâll be back on screens within weeks.â
Maria found herself in trouble with the authorities after Caz Hammond, played by Rhea Bailey, faked her own death and framed her after falling madly in love with the hairdresser.
Facing a murder trial Maria is quizzed by cops and fearing she will be found out anyway, she admits she married gay Argentinian Pablo so he could live in the country.
Maria was jailed for a year for the crime.

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Yes she needs a tag as she is very dangerous to society. i am glad our legal and prison service are deploying our public resources wisely.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2017), lizann (18-02-2017), parkerman (16-02-2017), tammyy2j (19-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Yes she needs a tag as she is very dangerous to society. i am glad our legal and prison service are deploying our public resources wisely.


It's to track her movements. As soon as she goes anywhere near a Registry Office or a Church they'll be on to her!

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2017), lizann (18-02-2017), LouiseP (20-02-2017), Perdita (16-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (19-02-2017), swmc66 (17-02-2017), tammyy2j (19-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

They should track her when she is near other peoples partners as well

----------

lizann (18-02-2017), tammyy2j (19-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

does she move in with eva and aidan with liam there living

----------


## olivia1896

i was quite enjoying her absence

----------

lizann (18-02-2017), Perdita (18-02-2017), tammyy2j (19-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I think i will enjoy it when she sees Toyah

----------

tammyy2j (19-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think i will enjoy it when she sees Toyah


I think it will be Toyah discover her affair with Aidan

----------


## swmc66

Good

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler: Maria Connor's dramatic return as she is released from prison on tag

Will her early release expose her affair with Aidan?

She was supposed to endure a year long stint inside for arranging a sham marriage, but producers have brought back the Corrie favourite earlier than planned.

Actress Samia Longchambon was spotted wearing a fetching ankle tag as she filmed scenes for Maria's dramatic return.

Glamorous Maria doesn't look like a woman who's just spent two months behind bars as she struts down the street in high heels.

Aidan Connor (Shayne Ward) drives alongside in his blue American muscle car as he tries to get her to jump inside.

After a heated discussion she appears to reluctantly get in to join her former lover.

Sparks are set to fly when Maria returns to the cobbles after just two months away with her affair with Aidan possibly being exposed to poor Eva (Catherine Tyldesley).

Aidan declared his love to Maria before she went to jail on Christmas Eve after pleading guilty to marrying Argentinian friend Pablo so he could enter the country.

She made the confession while being questioned by police when Caz Hammond disappeared and she was framed for murder, with the judge deciding to make an example of her.

Shayne Ward and Catherine Tyldesley recently signed new year long contracts to stay on the show, as producers line up an explosive storyline for the pair.

Will Aidan and Maria rekindle their romance when she returns to the Street?

----------


## swmc66

If i had an electronic taq i would be wearing something that covered it up!

----------


## Perdita

I suspect this was done on purpose to show off the tag in case some donÂ´t understand why she is out of prison much earlier than she should

----------


## LouiseP

Couldn't that have been mentioned  in the dialogue? I can't imagine that someone as vain as Maria would want that to be shown off.

----------


## swmc66

Crazy script writers

----------


## lizann

when did gail become a fan, is it as she also a fellow jail bird

----------


## swmc66

Toyah needs to move on....Maria has to someone else's man

----------


## lizann

did maria lie about toyah's man raping her for sympathy from toyah who was raped while it was an affair leading to an abortion so maria has not changed

----------


## Perdita

> did maria lie about toyah's man raping her for sympathy from toyah who was raped while it was an affair leading to an abortion so maria has not changed


Might not have been at the time but after all these years, scriptwriters might have forgotten

----------


## tammyy2j

> Toyah needs to move on....Maria has to someone else's man


Toyah will have to hold tight to Peter or has Maria already been there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

swmc66 (19-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

did maria tell david about aidan affair?

----------


## Perdita

> did maria tell david about aidan affair?


Yes, she did

----------

lizann (13-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I actually don't mind her in her scenes lately with David  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swmc66

I hate any storylines with Maria. I don't think she has had any storyline that shows her in any good light recently

----------

lizann (24-04-2017), Perdita (23-04-2017), tammyy2j (09-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

great plan to get back at aidan offering him herself for an affair do they have any other storylines for her or is it just she so poor an actress

----------


## Perdita

> great plan to get back at aidan offering him herself for an affair do they have any other storylines for her or is it just she so poor an actress


Is she planning on making sure Eva finds out and just pretending she is ok with an affair?

----------


## lizann

> Is she planning on making sure Eva finds out and just pretending she is ok with an affair?


 she thinks aidan will dump eva for her eventually, eva is steak compared to maria as shrimp

----------

Perdita (09-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Liam missing, between her off with Will, checking on Michelle, watching Eva and Adam and chasing Aiden, who has Liam?

----------


## lizann

has she passed out gail for dead exs

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Maria Connor will betray her long-time boss Audrey Roberts by secretly setting up a rival business.

Maria makes a sly move when she starts discreetly offering hair appointments in her own flat, deliberately undercutting Audrey's prices to drum up interest.

The storyline begins next week, when Maria starts to become fed up with the way that she's being treated at the local hair salon.

When Beth Sutherland points out that Maria seems to be running the place, it gives her food for thought – especially when Audrey (Sue Nicholls) later announces that she's increasing her rent for the flat.

Maria eventually approaches Audrey with the idea of becoming her official business partner, only to be left disappointed when she turns her down.

Samia Longchambon, who plays Maria, told TV Times: "Maria thinks it's time her hard work was recognised and appreciated. So she asks if she can buy into the salon.

"But Audrey won't entertain the idea and wants to keep it in the family."

This proves to be the final straw for Maria, who later gives Angie Appleton a haircut at the salon flat.

Mischievous Tracy Barlow points out that Maria could make a killing if she decided to carry out the secret hair appointments more often – and Maria unexpectedly agrees that it's a great idea, even though she still works for Audrey.

Before long, Maria has a long list of new customers, which has the potential to cripple Audrey's business. But could Maria soon have another way to get back at Audrey when Claudia Colby (Rula Lenska) returns to the cobbles and makes her a surprising offer?


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is going back to "old-school Corrie" with a new storyline involving Maria Connor.

Maria's plans to open her own salon stepped up a gear following the return of Rula Lenska as Claudia Colby, who offered her a chance to run one of her salons.

After years of working for Audrey Roberts, Maria snaps up the opportunity and with the financial backing of Carla Connor, it all looks like her dream is about to become a reality.


Maria Connor asks Claudia Colby for more time in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

However, after Carla pulls out, Maria is back to square one.

"Rita overhears Maria saying that she needs a new investor," actress Samia Longchambon who plays her told The Express.

"Rita has come into a bit of money and doesn't know what to do with it, so she sees Maria's salon as a great opportunity.


Carla and Maria Connor discuss teaming up in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

"Maria is over-the-moon, because she's known Rita for years and Rita is happy to be a sleeping partner, so as far as Maria is concerned Rita isn't going to try to take over. It's the ideal scenario."

She added: "It feels like a proper old-school Corrie storyline, where the women are all bickering. I couldn't ask for more."


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

bossy maria holding david hostage, i do think maria and david (not the dog  :Stick Out Tongue: ) work good together 

 i thought maria and david would be co bosses, equal partners in the salon

----------


## Perdita

online chatter that she and Ali will have a hot summer...   :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...2hJ9wt5RMFpJGI

On screen for another year  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...2hJ9wt5RMFpJGI

On screen for another year  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Ooops .. double posts suddenly appearing again???

----------


## Perdita

Naive Maria Connor (Samia Longchambon) is about to get herself into an awkward situation as she continues her hunt for romance in Coronation Street. After feeling so lonely that she resorted to a foot spa evening with Gail Rodwell (Helen Worth) and Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls) â a situation which would be a dream for many â Maria sets up a profile on a dating site. What she doesnât know is that she already has an admirer waiting in the wings to catch her eye in the form of Ali Neeson (James Burrows). As Liam is taken unwell, Ali cats Maria admiring glances while she waits for her son to be seen in the medical centre; something which doesnât escape Liamâs notice. After setting up her profile, Maria is stunned by how filthy the responses are to her but when Bethany Platt (Lucy Fallon) checks her ad, she realises why and Maria is astonished to find out what âNetflix and Chillâ actually means. Deleting the app, Maria moans to Ali about her bad luck with romance and her non existant love life and he hints that the person she is looking for could be right under her nose â only for her to miss the less than subtle clue. Will Ali take the bill by the horns and reveal his feelings? Or will he miss his chance of romance with Maria?

metro.co.uk

----------


## mysangry

I apologise in advance if this spoiler has already shown, but it appears
Maria is going to have Slapper session with Local hoodlam Gary Windass, has she done the whole street now?
Oh forgot she's not been with Geoff yet or Craig??? :Moonie:

----------


## Perdita

Can this please be moved to the Maria Connor thread, thank you

----------


## lizann

> I apologise in advance if this spoiler has already shown, but it appears
> Maria is going to have Slapper session with Local hoodlam Gary Windass, has she done the whole street now?
> Oh forgot she's not been with Geoff yet or Craig???


 she needs to get with david  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mysangry

> she needs to get with david


I just could not see a post for Maria, need glasses!!

Possibly coz it was back in JUne anybody gave her a thought

----------


## lizann

up duffy by gary, he could maybe challenge steve for super swimmers if a few more kids show up

----------


## mysangry

> up duffy by gary, he could maybe challenge steve for super swimmers if a few more kids show up


Ha Ha but what i don't get is, what's the attraction with these two muffins, not exactly intellingent Hunks, mind Robert was starting to show promise!!

----------

Brucie (07-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ha Ha but what i don't get is, what's the attraction with these two muffins, not exactly intellingent Hunks, mind Robert was starting to show promise!!


I think Gary paid for Maria's shopping and boom she fancied him, I don't remember them even talking before

----------

Brucie (07-11-2019), lizann (07-11-2019)

----------


## swmc66

At least she is not chasing men that already have a partner now

----------

Perdita (10-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Maria Connor will start to doubt her boyfriend Gary Windass, after more warnings that he's not to be trusted.

Maria will soon learn that she's pregnant with Gary's baby, but she's given food for thought over their future when not everyone is happy for them.

As Gary (Mikey North) shows off a flash 4x4 on the cobbles, Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) is suspicious over how he could have afforded it. Gary is quick to insist that he acquired it during a house clearance.

Sarah Platt (Tina O'Brien) is also jealous when she spots Gary presenting Maria with the keys to the car. Discovering that Maria is pregnant, she soon tips off Ali Neeson (James Burrows) with the news.

Still regretting their recent break-up, Ali pays a visit to Maria and desperately tries to warn her that Gary is a loan shark. He explains that the furniture shop is just a front.

Maria is left with even more reason to worry when market trader Big Garth, who's setting up a Winter Wonderland nearby, spots her designer handbag.

Gary had previously assured Maria that the bag was fake, but Big Garth points out that it's genuine and would have cost him around Â£1,000.

When Maria demands an explanation from Gary, he insists that he isn't a loan shark. He admits to beating up Ryan Connor, but claims that it was only because Ryan stole from him. But how will Maria feel about this?

Samia Longchambon, who plays Maria, explained: "When Ali confronts her with all this new information about Gary being a loan shark, she can't help but believe Ali.

"Maria is also suspicious when Big Garth tells her that her bag is not a fake, because Gary told her it wasn't a real bag.

"She then questions Gary on how he got the money for all these things, but as soon as she does, Gary has got answers for her and tries to talk her round again."

Asked whether Maria would have had her happily-ever-after with Ali if he hadn't dumped her, Samia laughed: "Well, we are talking about Maria! The chances of that happening are very slim, but I do think they would have been very happy together. I do think it was working."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...son-revisited/

Maria and Ali ... again ??

----------


## lizann

maria loses the baby as she has measles which gary blames daniel as Bertie has

----------


## lizann

up duffy again whose daddy ali or gary, measles and miscarriage recovery fast, so time for nookie again

----------

tammyy2j (17-02-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am surprised Maria was so keen for sex with both Gary and Dr. Ali after losing the baby but as you mention I suppose we can expect another who is the daddy considering she cheated

----------


## mysangry

> I am surprised Maria was so keen for sex with both Gary and Dr. Ali after losing the baby but as you mention I suppose we can expect another who is the daddy considering she cheated


ah but she is the street bike, you know what they say if you fall off, you have to get back on the bike  :Searchme: 

 so is she up the duff again, good story  line would be that GAry finds out about her "session" with Ali, dumps her, then as Ali is leaving  he is not around to be a help.

so has Maria got a bun in the oven? :Embarrassment:  it would be good to see her struggle with two children as a single mum, not have them taking away as Abi's were but just
to show how hard it actually is and no your not able to dress upto the 9's :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

On Lorraine this morning it was mentioned that Maria has had relationships with 31 men in the 20 years she has been in Corrie  :Embarrassment: :

----------


## lizann

We?ve seen the car parking situation on the street getting worse recently, how interested is Maria in Sally?s crusade about the issue?

Maria?s not really interested, in fact she?s almost opposed to it as she thinks it will put customers off parking to come and use the salon and the barbers. It?s not until the problem directly impacts on her and Liam?s health that she takes up the mantle. 

What happens with Liam?

He?s had a bit of a chesty cough, he?s playing football on the street then suddenly he collapses struggling to breath. He?s taken to hospital and it turns out he?s had an asthma attack. The ambulance can?t get down the street because of all the cars parked there which makes it even scarier. At the hospital the doctor says his asthma could have been caused by pollution and because there?s been an increase in traffic and pollution on the street Maria just sees red. She?s fuming and it becomes her mission to get rid of all the vehicles causing the heavy pollution on the street.

What happens with the Underworld van?

Maria decides it?s a pollutant and needs to be off the street, she just loses it and smashes up the van with a crowbar. It was great fun to film, what other jobs are there where you get to let rip with a crowbar! She certainly doesn?t do things by halves.

What goes through her head when she sees Liam struggling to breathe?

She doesn?t know what?s going on, she just sees him gasping for air, struggling to breath and it?s terrifying. She knows he?s been a bit unwell but she just thought it was a chest infection so this really panics her. 

Do you enjoy playing this feistier side of Maria?

Yes it?s great to see feisty Maria back, we haven?t seen her for a while. It?s really fun and it?s a different side to her that we haven?t seen before, she?s usually fighting over a man but this time she?s fighting for her son and she?s definitely prepared to play the over protective parent.

And is it nice to work with Tina again? Do you think there?s still unfinished business with the pair over Gary?

It?s lovely to work with Tina again as we haven?t done much together for a while. I think Maria will always have half an eye on Sarah but they?re also sort of like family with Maria having worked with Audrey and David for so long. It?s a complex relationship.

Talking of complex relationships, how are Maria and Gary getting on?

I do think they really love each other but it?s definitely a flawed relationship. They?ve got this history together now though where Maria knows some of his darkest secrets so they?re kind of in it together like Bonnie and Clyde. She does love him but it?s definitely complicated.

Going forward, how will Maria cope with Liam?s condition?

She has to learn all about managing his condition, he needs inhalers, the prospect of another asthma attack is scary and Maria?s taking it really seriously. Our research team have worked alongside Asthma UK so we?ve had loats of advice on what Maria would need to do to support Liam.

----------

